# POMERANIAN Lover's Thread!  Talk about and post pics of your pets here!



## koukanamiya

I don't think I saw a Pomeranian Thread yet so I'm going to start one.  Please post pictures of your furry friends here


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Where's the pictures??!


----------



## bagaholic85

YAY! ill start   heres my sasha cookie


----------



## Peeking_Around

My girl is 10 months old .. she brings quite a bit of joy into our lives.  

When she was first brought home:







She HATES clothes 






Her now -


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Gosh, they are so cute! More pics PLEASE!!!


----------



## koukanamiya

Awwww!!  I love these pictures!  They are so CUTE!!!  Ok, here are some pictures of my pup.  I actually have a whole bunch but I think I'll just post a few for now.  This little puppy is actually 5 years old, we still call him puppy because he always has that puppy trot.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww! I love the pictures!


----------



## bagaholic85

Peeking_Around said:


>



OMG!  this is soooooo adorable!!


----------



## bagaholic85

koukanamiya said:


> Awwww!!  I love these pictures!  They are so CUTE!!!  Ok, here are some pictures of my pup.  I actually have a whole bunch but I think I'll just post a few for now.  This little puppy is actually 5 years old, we still call him puppy because he always has that puppy trot.



that first one with the rawhide twist hanging out of her mouth...my pom does that too.  lol it looks like shes smoking cigarettes when she does


----------



## Peeking_Around

^^  Mine too!    And while she does it .. she has this big eyed look like someone is going to snatch that snack out of her mouth .. sheesh.



bagaholic85 said:


> OMG!  this is soooooo adorable!!



Thanks   She *HATES* clothing.  I don't put anything on her anymore but when she was little .. yep, I did.  Now if I even pull out the drawer where I USED to put her clothes, she'll bark and growl.


----------



## bravorodrig

My husband wants one...


----------



## Peeking_Around

MY DH was dead set against getting a "GIRLIE" dog .. he's this big Marine .. all manly - but she has him totally wrapped around her paw   SHE absolutely ADORES him .. is totally HIS lap dog and I catch him "baby talking" her all the time ..


----------



## bagaholic85

Peeking_Around said:


> Thanks   She *HATES* clothing.  I don't put anything on her anymore but when she was little .. yep, I did.  Now if I even pull out the drawer where I USED to put her clothes, she'll bark and growl.



thats so funny, my pom LOOOOVES clothing.  i take out a dress/shirt/jacket/sweater/watever and she comes running faster than if it were a treat!  she actually cried when i took her halloween costume off   i thought it was just a funny pom thing, but i guess its a funny sasha thing...


----------



## chinadollesther

ah, I'm so glad there's a thread for pomeranians now!

My puppy Pooh









​ 
​


----------



## Peeking_Around

^^  How sweet!!


----------



## orinoco

OO  ME ME ME!!!!

this is Presley, (as in Elvis), but his nickname's 'too too me too'!  because he's nosey as hell and has to be part of everything.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^omg! in the ugg boot!!! how adorable!  is he full grown in those pics?  i couldnt figure out if ur ticker meant he was 1 year, 5 mo, or just 5mo.  hes so tiny!


----------



## orinoco

bagaholic85 said:


> ^^omg! in the ugg boot!!! how adorable!  is he full grown in those pics?  i couldnt figure out if ur ticker meant he was 1 year, 5 mo, or just 5mo.  hes so tiny!



lol thanks!! i do love my lil beast! 

he's 5 months old now... but he'll be around 5 pounds fully grown.  so he'll still be pretty small, but that's actually a medium pom size.


----------



## bagaholic85

yea my sasha is a monster in terms of poms at a full 10lbs  hes a cuttie though


----------



## orinoco

^^lol..! i think a dog needs to be a decent size to be healthy  'teacups' are so fragile! 
sasha's tooo cute!! that face!!


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello,

Ohhh...I love that we have a Pom thread now! 

I have a little (well, big actually weighing in at 10+ lbs) Pom. He's the only one in the house (besides me) and keeps me company in bed all day (I am ill). He hasn't been outside (he's trained on pee pee pads ) in a few days and boy is he gettin' nutty. He's the biggest whiner I've ever seen. Right now he's whining and sighing over and over. He will do it for hours until we go outside (or he gets tired I guess). I am too sick today to take him out. Does anyone else have a Pom that sighs. He will lay down and let out a big sighhhhh. Like he's got the hardest life on the planet. He gets a treat every minute practically and he gets to pick them...(I lay out a couple of different treats and he picks what he wants!). What a hard life, huh?

Right now he's whining and sighing with his head on a pillow and he has his body on my heating pad! LOL

Everyone's pics were great...don't you just love how cute they are as puppies!

Happy New Year to you and your Pom's, Becky




*TOBY AS A PUPPY:*















*TOBY ALL GROWN UP!:*


----------



## orinoco

beautifulbasics said:


> hello,
> 
> ohhh...i love that we have a pom thread now!
> 
> i have a little (well, big actually weighing in at 10+ lbs) pom. He's the only one in the house (besides me) and keeps me company in bed all day (i am ill). He hasn't been outside (he's trained on pee pee pads ) in a few days and boy is he gettin' nutty. He's the biggest whiner i've ever seen. Right now he's whining and sighing over and over. He will do it for hours until we go outside (or he gets tired i guess). I am too sick today to take him out. Does anyone else have a pom that sighs. He will lay down and let out a big sighhhhh. Like he's got the hardest life on the planet. He gets a treat every minute practically and he gets to pick them...(i lay out a couple of different treats and he picks what he wants!). What a hard life, huh?
> 
> right now he's whining and sighing with his head on a pillow and he has his body on my heating pad! Lol
> 
> everyone's pics were great...don't you just love how cute they are as puppies!
> 
> happy new year to you and your pom's, becky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *toby as a puppy:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *toby all grown up!:*



sweetie your mailbox is full!!!!


----------



## emma*puppy

Emma is our first Pom. She's 1 yr 8 mos and is currently about 7.5 lbs. She looks small but she's sturdy, like a meatloaf!  She's very gentle and quiet, but super smart.








Finnegan is the baby of the household. He's about 9 months and weighs in at 5 lbs, which is probably as big as he's going to get. He's super fluffy though, so he weighs a lot less than he looks. He's an inquisitive busybody and is loud and bossy.


----------



## jellybebe

Love the pics! Poms are my fave dogs!


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ all your poms are adorable*


----------



## ChanelMommy

Here's my lil' one Noodle. He's 7 years old .


----------



## susieserb

Here's my baby girl Ruby. There's two other tPF members that will be getting their new Poms very shortly. These little fur balls are incredible pets. THE ABSOLUTE BEST. I've been blessed with two in my life~love!

Ruby will be...gulp...nine years old in April. Doesn't she look good for her age? Wink!  She's only 3.5 pounds!


----------



## omgblonde

omg awwwww, all the poms are adorable! They are my fave breed of dog! My auntie used to breed them.. I LOVED going to visit all the puppies!


----------



## Lyanna Stark

Ahhh such beautiful babies!


----------



## brunettetiger

So beautiful! She doesn't look a day over two!


----------



## brunettetiger

omg - so precious. Better than a bbag (*duck*)!


----------



## brunettetiger

beautifulbasics said:


> Does anyone else have a Pom that sighs. He will lay down and let out a big sighhhhh.


 
This is one of my most favorite sounds in the whole wide world!  That sound they make right before sleep.  Ahhhhhh.  Tobey is a cutie!


----------



## .pursefiend.

glad i found this thread. i'm picking up my POM on wednesday...i love these dogs...well Poms and Chi's 

she's 3 years old and Jet Black ...can't wait to show her off


----------



## emma*puppy

susieserb said:


> Here's my baby girl Ruby. There's two other tPF members that will be getting their new Poms very shortly. These little fur balls are incredible pets. THE ABSOLUTE BEST. I've been blessed with two in my life~love!
> 
> Ruby will be...gulp...nine years old in April. Doesn't she look good for her age? Wink! She's only 3.5 pounds!


 
Wow, she's so cute and so tiny! I've never seen a 3.5 lb Pom although I know they exist! So cute.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I've never seen a 3.5 pound pom either. So cute .


----------



## susieserb

brunettetiger said:


> This is one of my most favorite sounds in the whole wide world! That sound they make right before sleep. Ahhhhhh. Tobey is a cutie!


 

You'll hear that sigh soon (among other lovely noises!!)!!

Two _new_ Pom owners this week. I like that!! 

Ladies LOTS OF PICS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

ChanelMommy said:


> I've never seen a 3.5 pound pom either. So cute .


 

She's my little shadow. I was petrified when she was a puppy because she weighed only 2 pounds (and that was at a mature age of three months). 
My son was 5 years old when we bought Ruby home, his little friends came over to see the new dog, I had to make sure she wasn't running around their feet. My GOD what if they stomped on her, KWIM? It was exhausting being protective 24/7 but it was soo worth it.

One time my DS put her on a book shelf, I had left the room to go to the bathroom, when I come back the poor little thing was shivering 6 feet above the ground. All the while DS was laughing hysterically. He's an only child so competing for my affections was never an issue until this "little sister" came into the picture!!

I worried (still do) about dogs in the neighborhood preying on her. She hates, with a huge passion, anything with a reving motor. So when my neighbor accross the street mows his lawn she barks incessantly wanting to kill the contraption. One time my DS opened the front door to leave and Ruby shot past him, ran out the door and accross the street, bee-lining straight into an active mower. (here's me). Listen, by the grace of God my neighbor saw me in hysterics and cut the motor in the nick of time. He then scooped Ruby up and said to me, "There's nothing to her???"  Yea? I'm thinking, but she has a HUGE personality!!


----------



## bagaholic85

brunettetiger said:


> omg - so precious. Better than a bbag (*duck*)!




O.M.G.   cuteness overload!


----------



## bagaholic85

and susie...ruby is BEAUTIFUL!  some poms dont have great faces, but shes so pretty!


----------



## .pursefiend.

just a quick update on my pom! the weather has been bad here...so i wasn't able to get her on Wednesday. But I should have her tomorrow *fingers crossed*

i went out and bought toys and everything...can't wait to see her


----------



## bagaholic85

ohh were excited!!! make sure u post pics when you get her! is she coming with a name or are u going to rename her?


----------



## .pursefiend.

she's coming with a name...she's about 3 years old and belonged to the girl that does my nails. And her 5 month old is allergic to her. Since I moved on my own - my mom wouldn't let me take the dog that we have. So i offered to take care of Star


----------



## bagaholic85

^^thats so exciting!


----------



## .pursefiend.

introducing my newest fur baby 
*&#9734;STAR&#9734;*

i picked her up last night...she is such a joy to have - but also VERY HYPER. its some habits i need to break her out of ...like riding in the car - she thinks she can sit in my lap but thats not going to fly with me. and i also think she has issues with men - she snapped at my brother when she first saw him but i think she's warming up to him now. And this dog needs to be groomed like YESTERDAY. so first thing tomorrow morning i'm scheduling an appointment with the groomers. But over all, her first night was good. right now shes laying in my bed looking out the window. but without further ado...STAR!!

also, her eyes water and run alot. Anybody have any idea why??


----------



## emma*puppy

^^ One of my dog has a lot of caked fur around his eyes because he tears up. He's the furrier one so I'm guessing he just gets a lot of hair in his eyes.

My other dog cries with actual tears. She'll cry if she's in trouble (like for doing something naughty), if she wants a treat, whatever. She can definitely control her tear flow.


----------



## Shopalicious

Wow.. I am so happy I found this thread.. I love Pomeranians .. and am a proud mommy of 4 furry babies  !!


----------



## susieserb

*PURSEFIEND* congrats on your sweetie fur baby my other sister wants her next POM to have black fur. I think the face on this little lady is so precious.

Get that Dog Whisperer book for her behavior these little princesses can have HUGE EGO's, LOL!! Just like their "purse" masters!

I don't know what to say about her watery eyes but I would take her to the vet and have them checked out?  She might have allergies or an infection KWIM?  Congrats on your new companion.


----------



## susieserb

Shopalicious said:


> Wow.. I am so happy I found this thread.. I love Pomeranians .. and am a proud mommy of 4 furry babies  !!


 
4 Pommies!!  Life is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emma*puppy

Shopalicious said:


> Wow.. I am so happy I found this thread.. I love Pomeranians .. and am a proud mommy of 4 furry babies  !!


 wOW! Four! I'm impressed. I'm already exhausted and we've stopped at two. They're both are needy and love attention, so we've run out of human beings to dole that out at home. Two humans, two dogs. That's all.

Kudos to you though! More pom poms to love!


----------



## susieserb

They are needy dogs! Can you imagine if they were big?  I mean really big?  But in their tiny package that's what adds to their appeal!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Thank you all for your kind words! yes missy is a handful...she's so funny though. When i'm on the computer she jumps up in my lap and swats my hand off the keyboard. 

BTW, she got groomed Friday and she looks 100% better!!! she even got a doggie facial to help with the crusting around her eyes. she is just the sweetest. oh and he car riding has gotten much much better. she sits in the seat and just rides. she's my ride or die pom


----------



## tknight

*^^^ I wish Brazil would sit in her own seat but she has to sit in my lap when i drive..Ugh!!! lolol*


----------



## bagaholic85

purse...she looks so cute after her grooming!  lol i love how their fluffy heads stick out of clothes


----------



## gee

do any of you keep your poms' hair short? i saw one and he was adorable...he was 7 years old and still looked like a puppy!


----------



## emma*puppy

bagaholic85 said:


> purse...she looks so cute after her grooming! lol i love how their fluffy heads stick out of clothes


 
Haha. Me too. My boy Pom likes to wear his older "sister"'s pink monkey pjs and he's the super furry, fluffy Pom. The sight of him is TDF. He's this tiny little macho man in pink pjs with a giant puff of hair sticking out at either end.


----------



## bagaholic85

reminds me of this...


----------



## .pursefiend.

i cant see what the bottom part says


----------



## .pursefiend.

gee said:


> do any of you keep your poms' hair short? i saw one and he was adorable...he was 7 years old and still looked like a puppy!


 

i was wondering if that was normal for an adult pom to be short...cuz her hair is EVERYWHERE.


----------



## bagaholic85

.pursefiend. said:


> i cant see what the bottom part says



pomeranian...then pomeranian in a knitted sweater...goes back to emma's response about the pjs


----------



## orinoco

brunettetiger said:


> omg - so precious. Better than a bbag (*duck*)!



thanks~~!!  YES better than a bbag!  smooshier!


----------



## bagaholic85

are any of ur poms sensitive to the cold weather?  my sasha coughs  every time she goes outside    i was wondering if it was part of the breed or just her.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i dont think mine is sensitive...more like she is prissy and do not like being out in it. I just took her out and her trying to walk on ice is hilarious (so funny i got it on video) but i think she was getting frustrated...so i ended up carrying her.


----------



## bagaholic85

see my pom LOVES it.  she loves the snow lol!  some days its tough to bring her in.  but now im wondering if she has puppy asthma or something


----------



## snowypam

here are mine

first up: Pomi, the big sister
















Nini - also a girl

first day home





her now











Puppy - Yuki, a little boy

first day








now


----------



## .pursefiend.

OMG! they are too cute. I love Pomi's coat!!!


----------



## bagaholic85

omg omg omg snowypam!!! theyre absolutely adorable!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG LOOK AT THOSE FLUFFKINS!! Adorable!! EEK!


----------



## brunettetiger

O.  M.  G.  Where do I find a pommie like this one?


----------



## ChanelMommy

snowypam said:


> here are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy - Yuki, a little boy
> 
> first day


 
How cuuuuuuute !!


----------



## snowypam

thank you all~~
I love them all and i'm so glad to see so many pommy lovers~


----------



## susieserb

*Brunettetiger*? Do you think lavender girl Nat's pom will be like snowypam's cream boy? and what's going on with you and your searches?

*Snowpam* did your dog have this color segue when it was 6 weeks old?


----------



## brunettetiger

Love that lavender girl!!!

so hard to tell...they are all so cute no matter what color!  We are working on finding the right breeder, then picking the right pup instead of chasing every advertisement.  The good breeders are tough to find and they want to keep them all (I can see why!) lol  

Anyone here know a good breeder within a 200 mile radius of Wash DC?


----------



## brunettetiger

geez and I thought hunting down purses was tough...this is much harder!


----------



## snowypam

wow
that is a cute pup!!
two of mine darkened as their mature, pomi pretty much stayed the same colour (not that she can get any darker...since she's already 'black'







susieserb said:


> *Brunettetiger*? Do you think lavender girl Nat's pom will be like snowypam's cream boy? and what's going on with you and your searches?
> 
> *Snowpam* did your dog have this color segue when it was 6 weeks old?


----------



## orinoco

brunettetiger said:


> O.  M.  G.  Where do I find a pommie like this one?




EEEEEEEEEEEEkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is too cute to be true!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

This cream puff looks like a baby seal!! LOVE!!


----------



## emma*puppy

I love all your Poms. They're SO adorable! I love the way Nini is sitting in your bags. Mine won't do that!



snowypam said:


> here are mine
> 
> first up: Pomi, the big sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini - also a girl
> 
> first day home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy - Yuki, a little boy
> 
> first day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now


----------



## ChanelGirlE

cute poms!! i want one but they shed too much.  i'll stick to my yorkie..


----------



## bagaholic85

^^if u care for them, they really dont shed that much


----------



## .pursefiend.

my dog is EVIL!!! could she be about to go in Heat...meanest little dust ball with legs ush:


----------



## bagaholic85

evil and pom...not an unusual combination.  getting her fixed mite help, but they take a lot of training.  theyll walk all over u if given the chance


----------



## .pursefiend.

ok trainer - i'm on it!
but i think she's going into heat...she scooted her butt on the carpet last night and i read online that if they pee alot. well she's been doing that alot. this is my first girl dog...i'm scared lol


----------



## emma*puppy

ChanelGirlE said:


> cute poms!! i want one but they shed too much. i'll stick to my yorkie..


 
Interestingly enough, one of my Pom barely sheds, if at all. My straighter haired Pom sheds a lot but my fro-y fuzzy Pom (like a cotton ball) rarely sheds. I'm wondering if it's because his hair is so fro-y and fuzzy that it just fuzzes into other puffs of hair.


----------



## bagaholic85

.pursefiend. said:


> ok trainer - i'm on it!
> but i think she's going into heat...she scooted her butt on the carpet last night and i read online that if they pee alot. well she's been doing that alot. this is my first girl dog...i'm scared lol



re: butt scooting...do a search, its usually anal glands


----------



## bagaholic85

emma*puppy said:


> Interestingly enough, one of my Pom barely sheds, if at all. My straighter haired Pom sheds a lot but my fro-y fuzzy Pom (like a cotton ball) rarely sheds. I'm wondering if it's because his hair is so fro-y and fuzzy that it just fuzzes into other puffs of hair.



my pom isnt to pouffy and she hardly sheds.  i think its just depends on the doggie


----------



## .pursefiend.

mine has straighter hair...and her hair is EVERYWHERE!
I want her to have a Fro...so she doesn't kill my vacuum cleaner


----------



## afsweet

this is reggie, he's now 9 months, almost 10 months old. the last picture is how he looks now- not a little baby anymore!


----------



## bagaholic85

^^aww reggies a cuttie!


----------



## afsweet

thank you, people often ask if he's a mix because he isn't very fluffy like other poms. he was actually my older sister's birthday gift from her boyfriend but she is away at college and she couldn't have reggie in the townhouse she is renting. so now he's practically my dog...except when he does something bad- then i don't take credit


----------



## bagaholic85

my pom isnt too fluffy either.  they come in all shapes and sizes  urs almost reminds me of a mini golden


----------



## afsweet

he does think he's a big dog, not scared of anything!


----------



## emma*puppy

My older one (Emma) isn't very fluffy either. When she was going through her puppy uglies, people thought she was a Chi. My other one is super fluffy though. It's funny because people think that they're related somehow (usually, I get "Is she his mother?") because their coloring is very similar (red sable versus orange sable). But then I get, "Are they both Poms?" because her hair is straighter and his is like a fro. Even our doggie daycare providers asked us that!


----------



## bagaholic85

my dog trainer said my pom looks like a shiba inu bc of her hair.  im like shes a POM!! ud think hed know lol


----------



## afsweet

the first picture is when reggie was going through his puppy uglies. and the last 2 are how he looks now. when he was 8 weeks old, a lady asked me if he was a cat haha. lots of people asked if he is a chihuahua. he's also pretty heavy for a pom- almost 12 pounds!


----------



## bagaholic85

lol hes adorable!  is the 2nd pic him shaved?  

and my sasha went to the vet last week bc shes sick...11.8lbs.  granted shes a little heavier then i like (i like her more like high 10 - low 11 and shes almost 12 ) but shes still tall and long so its proportionate like reggie


----------



## .pursefiend.

i think my pom is like 5 lbs. i never knew they got that big


----------



## afsweet

no he's not shaved in that picture. he's actually never been to the groomers- only gets brushed at home. i may take him to the groomers soon. he'll HATE it.


----------



## bagaholic85

his hair looked longer in the 3rd pic in comparison.  my sasha doesnt mind the grooming part of it, but shes not a fan of the atmosphere (a lot of doggies crying/barking) and that scares her.  same as in the vet, shes scared of the noises when we first get there and she shakes like a leaf, but with the vet, shes happy.

i wanted to shave her over the summer bc i think that it would look SO cute, but i was worried 1) that it would wind up looking funny to have a fluffy head but not body, and 2) i had read some places that say their fur never grows back as soft, and other places say that it grows back the same so i was nervous :s


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ i want mine to have a fro!


----------



## afsweet

his hair is longer now than before and for some reason his hair actually looks shorter after he gets a bath. do all your pomeranians have sensitive stomachs or is it really just when they're puppies?


----------



## .pursefiend.

i think mine does! i was eating a hot dog on a potatoe roll and i gave her a piece of the roll with nothing on it...and she messed in the house immediately after and it wasn't like a REGULAR mess. it was actually kinda gross...that was the ONLY time i gave her table food.


----------



## bagaholic85

my poms belly isnt sensitive   shell eat _pretty _much anything...


----------



## afsweet

sometimes reggie is a garbage can and will try to eat anything that can fit in his mouth (especially paper towels) and he won't be sick at all. but then he gets a new chew or treat and he's "messy" for 24 hours straight. it's ridiculous!


----------



## bagaholic85

^^lol gross...sasha is obsessed with finding q-tips and chewing on them as if they were a bone.  its horrible but at least she isnt dumpster diving for them.  she will occasionally find a clean one here and there.  either way it grosses me out


----------



## afsweet

when reggie was a few months old he use to run over to the garbage and stick his head in there so we had to start putting the little trash cans high up on boxes! he doesn't do it now unless he sees a paper towel  he mainly tries to eat things outside- the neighborhood kids are always leaving pieces of food lying around and reggie once ate a hamburger lol! yet he didn't get sick!


----------



## bagaholic85

^^my neighbors' kids throw things over the fence for sasha.  its cute and all but sometimes its bad things like chicken bones :s


----------



## afsweet

usually there are pieces of bread lying around but reggie sometimes finds chicken bones that fell out of people's garbage


----------



## susieserb

Here's *Rufus, *Ruby's new younger brother and a distant cousin I may add. Ruby if you remember is a Tiny. Rufus will live up to his name and be a bushy bigger brut (my guess 5-6.5 pounds). Anyway here's some pics. The one with Ruby and Rufus is NOT a tender moment. Ruby has some adjusting to do (we all do!)...


----------



## bagaholic85

^^omg omg omg!  wat an adorable fluffy little baby!   the 1st pic is priceless  ruby does NOT look happy.  my pom adores the company of other dogs, way more than humans actually lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

they are too cute!!!
my pom doesnt like other dogs either


----------



## afsweet

they're sooo cute! our pom was never that fluffy!


----------



## uyen114317

So many cute pictures!  I have a Pom as well.  Her name is Fiona.  My mom swears she is a minature golden since she is big, weighs 11 pounds and non puffy.  I use to obsess over her puffing, but I finally gave up.  She too is like a garbage can.  She will eat anything she finds on the ground when I am walking her.  If I don't catch her in time she usually just gobbles it up before I catch her.


Do any of you ladies have problems with your Pom's breathe?  I brush Fiona's teeth pretty regularly and have taken her to get her teeth cleaned as well, but her breathe still smells hideous.  My bf says it smells like kitty litter.  Despite her bad breathe I adore her.  I still don't know how to post pictures yet, but when I do I will post of my Fiona.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^ fiona sounds just like my sasha.  shes 11.8lbs   not too fluffy and will eat anything in site

as for the breath issue, sasha's breath is pretty bad if she doesnt chew on things (ie rawhide, bones, etc).  brushing doesnt seem to help the breath issue but i do it anyway bc theyre prone to tooth rot. 

try these.  they work WONDERS for her stinky breath!  i give her like 1-2 per week, so even though theyre a little expensive, its worth every penny.  


Nutri Dent Filet Mignon Edible Dental Dog Chews


----------



## uyen114317

Awesome thanks!  I will get some after work today.  Thank god my Pom isn't the only one with foul breathe.

I love her despite the bad breathe, but sometimes in the morning I can't handle it when she breathes right into my face.


----------



## paelaf

Awww I love everyones poms! Mine's name is Yoji and he is the funniest guy ever. And for 4.5 pounds, he sure is a lot of dog! What a personality!





















Like I said in the HH subforum, this is his best Nick Nolte DUI mugshot impersonation


----------



## .pursefiend.

mine is a little on the tart side as well...its ok after a raw hide
but i will try these treats as well


----------



## .pursefiend.

>


 too precious!!! he's like "i can walk myself...thank you"


----------



## uyen114317

^OMG too cute

Fiona is two this April and still acts like a puppy.  She bounces me or my SO when we get home and has this look like hey here I am pet me.  When we ignore her she will put her paw on your shoulder and wait until you acknowledge or pet her.  Its hilarious!.


----------



## afsweet

uyen114317 said:


> So many cute pictures!  I have a Pom as well.  Her name is Fiona.  My mom swears she is a minature golden since she is big, weighs 11 pounds and non puffy.  I use to obsess over her puffing, but I finally gave up.  She too is like a garbage can.  She will eat anything she finds on the ground when I am walking her.  If I don't catch her in time she usually just gobbles it up before I catch her.
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies have problems with your Pom's breathe?  I brush Fiona's teeth pretty regularly and have taken her to get her teeth cleaned as well, but her breathe still smells hideous.  My bf says it smells like kitty litter.  Despite her bad breathe I adore her.  I still don't know how to post pictures yet, but when I do I will post of my Fiona.



your fiona must be my reggie's sister! reggie doesn't have bad breath though- only after he chews on his bully stick or some other chew, but after he drinks water then his breath is totally fine again. we give him the occasional Greenies when he tries to stick his head in the toilet- thank god he's too short to drink from the toilet.


----------



## bagaholic85

paelaf said:


>




OMG OMG OMG.  this is by far the cuttest face ive ever seen 

...and what happened to adorable yoji in the 1st pic?


----------



## susieserb

bagaholic85 said:


> ^^ fiona sounds just like my sasha. shes 11.8lbs  not too fluffy and will eat anything in site
> 
> as for the breath issue, sasha's breath is pretty bad if she doesnt chew on things (ie rawhide, bones, etc). brushing doesnt seem to help the breath issue but i do it anyway bc theyre prone to tooth rot.
> 
> try these. they work WONDERS for her stinky breath! i give her like 1-2 per week, so even though theyre a little expensive, its worth every penny.
> 
> 
> Nutri Dent Filet Mignon Edible Dental Dog Chews


 

I just bought Nutri Dent for my puppy (the ones developed just for puppies). Ruby likes them too.  I think the puppy size is perfect for tiny poms as well.  Also Ruby hasn't done chews in years; I find her breath to be obscene if she eats treat like foods i.e. soft chewy foods.  If I keep her on Science Diet small bites that helps her breath allot.  You may want to use SD oral care dog bisquets as well. Always brush.


----------



## bagaholic85

so question: do your pomeranians burp a lot? or does my little sasha have a very special talent.  i have never met a dog that burps as much as she does.  everytime she finishes a meal or drink, she lets out a huge one


----------



## jellybebe

Poms are definitely my fave dog! I have always loved them, ever since I read the story "The lady with the dog" by Chekhov! (She had a white one!) Is there any way to train them so they stay quiet and don't bark?


----------



## .pursefiend.

new pics of my starlet...blackberry pics but pics none the less lmao


----------



## .pursefiend.

more.


----------



## bagaholic85

purse...starlet is so pretty!  she looks much healthier now  ur a good mommy


----------



## .pursefiend.

thank you!!! once i got her groomed she was allowed in public hahahah.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^my sasha was a MESS when i adopted her.  poor thing was super underweight (i think she mustve been starved bc shes an absolute glutton), had eye infections that left her with tear stains on her right eye, had these HUGE mats behind her ears, and her coat was an absolute mess from being malnourished.  

that first pic of starlet is so cute though!


----------



## .pursefiend.

mine was the same...her mats had to be cut out so now she has two plugs behind her ears but you cant even tell. 

her eyes run ALL the time


----------



## bagaholic85

^^my pom's hair behind her ears gets knotted very easily still.  it seems like a different type of fur...its much softer too


----------



## GUCCiL0VE

this is my pom Gizmo.. I just got him 2 weeks ago.. I love him!!   He is 8 weeks in this picture....


----------



## GUCCiL0VE

everyone's dogs are soo cute!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ he is sooooooooooooooooo cute!!! he looks just like my dog. does he have white feet? 

where'd you get that cute little shirt?


----------



## GUCCiL0VE

.


----------



## GUCCiL0VE

.pursefiend. said:


> ^ he is sooooooooooooooooo cute!!! he looks just like my dog. does he have white feet?
> 
> where'd you get that cute little shirt?




i got it from Petco.. it was only $4.00 it's actually a puppy bandana i'm not sure if i put it on correctly. i see some people here put it infront i'll try that!   HE only has one white paw.. & white chest.

thanks!

PS: My pom is 8 weeks and weighs 2.5 pounds.. how big do you think hell get at adult weight?  Thanks!!


----------



## GUCCiL0VE

brunettetiger said:


> O.  M.  G.  Where do I find a pommie like this one?




OMG Such a cute fluff ball. I love it.. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susieserb

It's pom puppy love all around!!! 

FYI on the puppy Nutri Dent's.  Rufus my 9 week pom pup was eating these things like crazy (they're also costly).  As a result he's constipated now.  I read on line from the manufacturer that puppies, under 3 months of age, shouldn't be eating these chews??? 

WHAT???? There was NOTHING on the front of the package stating otherwise.  Poor Rufus; my guilt is HUGE.


----------



## brunettetiger

poor rufus...
Are you hanging in there ok?


----------



## susieserb

Tiger^Nat and I are (knock on wood) blown away by how _easy_ the whole process of potty training has been for these babies.  The little urchans are using the diaper paper effortlessly.  The pups walk over to them, do their business, then resume exploring the world with their mouths (IOWsomething to chew).  Chew sticks are a _necessity..._

I have to go today to Wally World and get Rufus different chews.  Ruby will need the adult NutriDents, apparently the Puppy kind should not be given to mature dogs (although she seems great with them).

Rufus has been peeing outside occassionally but for the most part he's using paper.  When the weather breaks he'll get more exposure to the great outdoors.  He's such a good dog.

Don't stress Hope, you can have the same reults with your new Pom.  They have these trays that lock the diaper paper down, so the dog can't devasted them.  To me this contraption is like the invention of the wheel.  How's your Pom search coming along?

Peggy told me that she would have kept Rufus for breeding purposes if I had changed my mind.  I instantly thought of you.


----------



## susieserb

bagaholic85 said:


> so question: do your pomeranians burp a lot? or does my little sasha have a very special talent. i have never met a dog that burps as much as she does. everytime she finishes a meal or drink, she lets out a huge one


 
Yes they both belch but that's after they eat and then drink their water.


----------



## susieserb

.pursefiend. said:


> more.


 

Mom you're taking good care of your baby.  That dog looks fabulous (and stylin I might add!).


----------



## jng2b

Wow, I'm so happy to have found this thread!  My pom is named Marlee.  Before I adopted her (at 8 months), her name was Harley.  I didn't think that "Harley" was an appropriate name for such a cute little girl, so I changed it a bit.  She didn't seem to mind!  She is now 6 years old!  She is super smart (she understands normal English!  Not just commands!) and super spoiled.  Here are several pictures!


----------



## jng2b

LOL you can tell that the second picture was before I started taking her to be professionally groomed!  It is amazing what the pros can do


----------



## clearstatic

wow! what a great thread!


----------



## bagaholic85

jng...ur pom is soo cute!!  how big is she?  she looks pretty big in those pics


----------



## purplewithenvy

Pom's are my favorite, I'm a college student and as soon as I get out of here I'm getting one. They're so cute, I love them!


----------



## ig1s

omg! i can't believe i just found this thread.. anyway, let me introduce my pommies...



molly - 7 yrs old, unayo - 5 yrs old, muffin - 7 yrs old




brandy - 9 yrs old

and last but not least, my late pom that i loved the most... (he passed away on 2006)... Mr. Tiger! --> his pic is in my avatar as well...





sorry for the blur pic.. i'm in office now, will post more pics at home...


----------



## ig1s

more pics of my late pommie, Mr. Tiger... miss him sooooooo muchhhhhhh!! hope you guys don't mind...









thanks for letting me shareeee.......

p.s: i love everybody pommies here.. pomeranian is definitely my fave breed of dog...


----------



## bagaholic85

^^omg i love ur poms!  theyre so cute 

i cant believe how many people on tpf have pom poms


----------



## orinoco

^^ oh lucky you!!! 4 poms!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

susieserb said:


> Mom you're taking good care of your baby. That dog looks fabulous (and stylin I might add!).


 
thank you!


----------



## ig1s

more pics of my pom, Brandy... my oldest pom, she's 9 years old!









yeah, she's my rescue pom... just look at her tongue, i don't know exactly whats going on with her tongue, its been like this since i adopted her, i rescued her when she was 6 years old, just after my mr.Tiger passed away...


----------



## bagaholic85

^^ that tongue!


----------



## brunettetiger

that tongue is so endearing!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ my groomers had a pug with a tongue like that. but hers was alot longer - she told me she was very old and the muscles in her tongue just gave out. Not saying thats the case with your dog.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^my bf's aunt has a pug/boston mix that does that too, and hes only about 2 years old.  i think its so funny


----------



## .pursefiend.

^lol it is. i think some dogs do it involuntarily but the one i saw was waaaaaaaaaaaay down! she said its stuck like that. i felt bad for it. i'd be pissed if my tongue was stuck like that. lmao


----------



## bagaholic85

lol imagine if it happened to humans as we aged


----------



## .pursefiend.

i would have reconstructive tongue surgery


----------



## ig1s

lol... yeah, with the tongue like that, she intend to has more saliva coming out, that's why my mom made her a special collar, like a BIB, so the saliva won't go to her fur... just look at her pics, her bib has many different colors... blue, pink, purple lolll...


----------



## susieserb

ig1s said:


> more pics of my late pommie, Mr. Tiger... miss him sooooooo muchhhhhhh!! hope you guys don't mind...
> 
> View attachment 681610
> 
> 
> View attachment 681611
> View attachment 681612
> View attachment 681613
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me shareeee.......
> 
> p.s: i love everybody pommies here.. pomeranian is definitely my fave breed of dog...


 
Mr Tiger (Oh Brunette?) was one fabulous fluff ball.  Wow you impress me.  Do you have FOUR poms?  There's harmony in the home?  Please share!!


----------



## bagaholic85

ig1s said:


> lol... yeah, with the tongue like that, she intend to has more saliva coming out, that's why my mom made her a special collar, like a BIB, so the saliva won't go to her fur... just look at her pics, her bib has many different colors... blue, pink, purple lolll...



  i noticed the bib!  omg how precious


----------



## bagaholic85

a story im sure any pom owner will find amusing....

so it rained yesterday and i go to let sasha out, she turns back and looks at me with a "i dont think so mom" expression.  so i go upstairs, put her rain coat over her sweater, and tubby cant move her arms.  so i take off the coat and sweater, then put the raincoat back on open the door, and happy as a clam the little one trots outside and runs all around the yard


----------



## gee

i need to post a pic of my pom once i get it uploaded somewhere. my pup is being such a fickle eater - are any of yours like that? i was trying to feed him eukanuba (what he was eating before i got him) and he hates it. he eats wet dog food, but in very small portions...what brand of food do you ladies feed your poms?


----------



## uyen114317

That is the first time I heard of a Pom being a finicky eater.  My Pom, Fiona eats like a hog.  I give her Natural Balance.


----------



## ig1s

susieserb said:


> Mr Tiger (Oh Brunette?) was one fabulous fluff ball. Wow you impress me. Do you have FOUR poms? There's harmony in the home? Please share!!


 
hahaha! yeah, very NOISY sometimes, anyway, now i only keep 1 at my home, which is Brandy (used to be Mr. Tiger, adopted her after his passing), I left my other 3 poms in my parents house since i married, moved to condo and have a baby, coz the other 3 live in my parents house since puppies (since we bought them), and they like it there, they have a big garden to play around. Muffin is like a KING in the house, they have to que when they want to eat (coz they like to share 1 big bowl), and as usual, the king must eat first, followed by the Queen Molly, and Unayo is the last one eaten, he always being bullied by others since he is the youngest...


----------



## susieserb

That helps, thank you.  I'm really curious to see how my older female pom responds to the young male as he ages.  He has NO fear of her (which I think is pretty funny).


----------



## brunettetiger

Pom experts - need your advice! I want a pom furbaby - and I refuse pet stores, backyard breeders, and haven't found a purebred at a shelter yet... so this leaves me with show breeders. So what is the problem you ask?

All the good show breeders in my area keep ALL their pom puppies until about a year old to see how well they do in the show ring. Adopting a young adult with a minor conformation fault may be the only way I can get the quality I am looking for. I could live without the puppy stage, for all the obvious reasons, but I could not live without the deep bonding that I expect would occur between me & furbaby in those early stages of life.

So, What are you thoughts & experiences on adopting a young adult pom vs puppy? Pros, cons, Any rebonding issues, housebreaking issues, changing their name, bad habits from being a show dog, etc?  Also any advice on male vs. female is welcome because I'm stuck on this female thing, but more males come available than females. 

Help!

Thanks! bt


----------



## bagaholic85

^^i found my pom at a shelter, and she was about 1 1/2yrs old.

poms are VERY smart, and generally will form a  very strong bond to a select few.  My pom and i had a deep connection within a few hours of getting her.  i adopted her and she was abused/neglected, so she had issues with fear aggression that i have been working on since i got her.  i would assume a show dog wouldnt have such issues.  i remember when i first saw her, her tail was tucked under so far it was on her belly.  as soon as i let her into my room *pop* up on her back and shes been happy ever since.  i will never forget that moment 

as for issues u brought up:
-rebonding: discussed above 
-housebreaking: as i said, poms are very smart, and i would assume a showdog is already more or less housebroken.  it took me about a week to get my pom house trained, and i limited the areas of the house she was allowed in until gradually she was potty trained throughout the whole house.  just make sure u stick with a routine, and they will pick up on it pretty quick
-changing their name:  for me, i dont know if the name she came with was from her owner(s) or from the shelter, but either way i incorporated it with her name (she came with cookie, i think she looks like a sasha, so her name is sasha cookie).  once again, theyre so smart, they pick up on it quickly.
-male/female:  do you have any other dogs/cats?  i think that would be a major deciding factor.  also if you adopt a show dog, i would assume probably he isnt fixed, so that could be another issue for you.  

poms are great dogs, and i cant wait to own more in my life.  good luck with whatever you choose


----------



## brunettetiger

Lets shake up the Pom Forum! Who would you choose to bring home as your furbaby? Top or Bottom? They are both males about 1 yr old:


----------



## .pursefiend.

is taking both an option? lol


----------



## brunettetiger

.pursefiend. said:


> is taking both an option? lol


 !


----------



## ig1s

i choose the TOP one!!! he has a "bear" face that i like, and i also prefer that color compared with the bottom one... are you going to buy 1 of those pommies???


----------



## bagaholic85

omg theyre so cute!  i think id pick the top one but that mite only be bc he looks like my sasha :shame:


----------



## .pursefiend.

i say the one on top also


----------



## kissmyace108

I'll be different and say the bottom one I like his "smile" lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

my dog has turned into such the diva - no she wasn't punished...she just didn't wanna take the picture. She thought she was running from me


----------



## bagaholic85

^^that so cute...like "u cant see me mommy"

my pom likes to sleep under the bed and one day my father came home and just her head was under the bed, her fluffy butt was still hanging out, but it was like "im in hiding papa...u cant see me"


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ yes she STAYS under the bed! when i moved into my house i had to buy new furniture and i had an under the bed plastic storage bin with my under garments in it...i was looking for her one day and couldn't find her. I looked under the bed she was laying in the bin...she had made a bed in my panties and was looking at me like "what?!" hahahah too cute. i have to sometimes forcer her to come from under there


----------



## bagaholic85

.pursefiend. said:


> ^ yes she STAYS under the bed! when i moved into my house i had to buy new furniture and i had an under the bed plastic storage bin with my under garments in it...i was looking for her one day and couldn't find her. I looked under the bed she was laying in the bin...she had made a bed in my panties and was looking at me like "what?!" hahahah too cute. i have to sometimes forcer her to come from under there



LOL theyre such funny lil guys


----------



## susieserb

BT???

You know my choice??? SOOOOOOOOOOO whadya gonna do??


----------



## brunettetiger

The conundrum of choice...I like bottom boy, DF likes top boy. ACK Go Figure!!! Good decisions are never this hard. So...we've agreed to wait for Suzette's next litter (and pray Mother Nature is on our side) and we WILL CHOOSE this time! ha

Heat in August, Born Oct, Ready Jan. In, out, done! lol

I've also just realized I've been holding out on you guys - by not yet posting a pic of my Misti. She passed almost 4 years ago. I loved her so and still miss her everydayShe is almost 17 yrs old in this picture, as it was her last photo shoot.

In the meantime I will live vicariously through you and go back to obsessing about bags


----------



## ig1s

.pursefiend. said:


> my dog has turned into such the diva - no she wasn't punished...she just didn't wanna take the picture. She thought she was running from me


 
ohh she's such a cutie.. i like black pom.. its very hard to find around here...


----------



## ig1s

brunettetiger said:


> The conundrum of choice...I like bottom boy, DF likes top boy. ACK Go Figure!!! Good decisions are never this hard. So...we've agreed to wait for Suzette's next litter (and pray Mother Nature is on our side) and we WILL CHOOSE this time! ha
> 
> Heat in August, Born Oct, Ready Jan. In, out, done! lol
> 
> I've also just realized I've been holding out on you guys - by not yet posting a pic of my Misti. She passed almost 4 years ago. I loved her so and still miss her everydayShe is almost 17 yrs old in this picture, as it was her last photo shoot.
> 
> In the meantime I will live vicariously through you and go back to obsessing about bags


 
ohh brunettetiger... Misti's such a cutie.. so sorry for your loss, i know your feeling, my dog has passed almost 3 years ago, and i still miss him now... *hugs*


----------



## brunettetiger

Mr Tiger sure was one handsome fella (great name too, ha)  *hugs* to you too

Once you've loved a Pommie there is no other breed!

Keep all your pics coming I love to see them all - black white orange cream tan sable, whichever!


----------



## brunettetiger

and pinky-purply ones too


----------



## ig1s

*brunettetiger,* i agree with you, once you've loved a pommie, there is no other breed! haha!


----------



## orinoco

Hey all~~~~ some new pics of Presley as per requested by someone!!  i never pass up a chance to show up my lil flufflewinks~! 




POM UGLIES!!! OMG!! 5 months here.



Cat/Dog stance



snooozzeee






Fluffing out now @ 7 months.


----------



## orinoco

The name's Bond, James Bond.




HoLAaa Chica!!!




I spy with my buggy eyes...


----------



## afsweet

^those pictures remind me of the fond days when our pom, reggie, was a little guy. especially the puppy uglies!


----------



## brunettetiger

awwwwwwww growing up so fast!  Thanks for the pics (it was me from the sword thread, lol)!


----------



## orinoco

brunettetiger said:


> awwwwwwww growing up so fast!  Thanks for the pics (*it was me from the sword thread, lol)!*


----------



## ShkBass

My baby oscar is a little devil & I love him so much. He is so hyper that it takes several people at the groomers to tame him, he just wants to play 24/7.  Here are some pics of him, I have more but at home.
He is 7 months old now and he loves socks, and jumping on my DH's head when he's sleeping.  Everyone else's Pom looks so calm (so jealous)


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ too cute.

and my pom isn't calm!!! she's ALL OVER THE PLACE


----------



## bagaholic85

ShkBass said:


> My baby oscar is a little devil & I love him so much. He is so hyper that it takes several people at the groomers to tame him, he just wants to play 24/7.  Here are some pics of him, I have more but at home.
> He is 7 months old now and he loves socks, and jumping on my DH's head when he's sleeping.  Everyone else's Pom looks so calm (so jealous)



oscar is a cuttie!  he mite calm down with age too.  hes just a baby!


----------



## afsweet

question for you pom owners:
our pom, reggie, will be turning 1 in may. he has NOT been fixed yet, but my sister keeps insisting he will calm down after being fixed. we will eventually get him fixed, but is it bad to get our hopes up that he'll really calm down? TIA for the help.


----------



## orinoco

IMHO, don't count on neutering him just because u want him to calm down, kwim? according to the vet, it really doesn't make a difference in the personality.


----------



## ShkBass

bagaholic85 said:


> oscar is a cuttie!  he mite calm down with age too.  hes just a baby!




true - 

but guess what girls...today he chewed up all 4 of my wedding albums. Or the edges, and he was so sorry and I tried to punish him but ended up hugging him.
I'm just such a sucka lol


----------



## bagaholic85

ShkBass said:


> true -
> 
> but guess what girls...today he chewed up all 4 of my wedding albums. Or the edges, and he was so sorry and I tried to punish him but ended up hugging him.
> I'm just such a sucka lol


 
o.m.g. my jaw dropped reading that.  bad boy!


----------



## ig1s

Hi all, 
just wanna share with all of you, yesterday i brought my Brandy to the vet when i found that there's a discharge on her puss and the vet was diagnose my pommie Brandy has a womb infection. she will be in surgery tomorrow to remove her womb.. please pray for her, hope everything is going well tomorrow... thanks alot guys!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^my prayers are with you and brandy


----------



## .pursefiend.

orinoco said:


> IMHO, don't count on neutering him just because u want him to calm down, kwim? according to the vet, it really doesn't make a difference in the personality.


 
really? i was hoping it did...mine is now biting. like she attacks and goes straight for the legs. I dunno what's gotten into her or what to do to make her stop.


----------



## bagaholic85

ig1s said:


> Hi all,
> just wanna share with all of you, yesterday i brought my Brandy to the vet when i found that there's a discharge on her puss and the vet was diagnose my pommie Brandy has a womb infection. she will be in surgery tomorrow to remove her womb.. please pray for her, hope everything is going well tomorrow... thanks alot guys!



ohh no   i hope everything works out...keep us posted!


----------



## bethni

This is Cream!!!! He's a cream coloured pompom hence the name Cream  
He's about 8 years old and a little obese  He knows how to give me his hand, wave, roll... but that's about it!
(photos aren't turning up so I'm just gonna put the links up instead!)
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v275/184/55/507550042/n507550042_3672988_1570.jpg
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v275/184/55/507550042/n507550042_3672983_174.jpg
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v309/184/55/507550042/n507550042_3595976_6208.jpg


----------



## ig1s

thanks *pursefiend* and *bagaholic85*! will keep you guys posted...

*bethni*: Cream is such a sweetie... he's so cute, i love when you shave his fur like the picture no 3.. he looks so adorable!


----------



## orinoco

.pursefiend. said:


> really? i was hoping it did...mine is now biting. like she attacks and goes straight for the legs. I dunno what's gotten into her or what to do to make her stop.



I just recently brought my presley to the vet for his vaccines, and i talked to the vet about the pros on cons of getting him neutered. 

I was concerned about his personality being altered, and she told me there would be no effects on the personality other than he would be less distracted when he goes out, that he wouldn't feel the need to wander and 'mark' as much. i specifically asked her whether it would make him more mellow, and she said no, that has more to do with age. 

Another thing, how old is your pom? presley was teething really badly at around 5-6 months and had a bad biting problem. He would bite and snap at our hands whenever he could (really hard too), i thought i would eventually have to start taking him to obedience classes for problematic behaviors (and this was even when he had chew treats and toys galore). but a couple of months have passed... and he's completely stopped. :wondering me and SO were pretty confused at that actually, but he's doing great now.  so don't worry about it, if she's a pup, she would probably grow out of it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ my pom 3 and she's a maniac. she's gonna get me sued if i can't stop her.


----------



## materialgurl

i love poms!!! i have a black one... loving everyones pix =P


----------



## ig1s

Hi just want to update about Brandy after surgery... now she's happier than ever after her womb is being removed..


----------



## ig1s

materialgurl said:


> i love poms!!! i have a black one... loving everyones pix =P


 
please post pic of your pom here.. i like black pom, i rarely seen them around here.. i have 4 pommies, they're red, orange, cream, n sable in colors... i wish i have the black, black & tan, and white.. haha!


----------



## snowypam

i have a black/tan pomm


----------



## bagaholic85

^^lol i love that expression!  my pom makes it too...with those eyes like "mom?"


----------



## bagaholic85

ig1s said:


> Hi just want to update about Brandy after surgery... now she's happier than ever after her womb is being removed..




yay!! thats so great to hear!  take good care of her


----------



## margaritaxmix

snowypam said:


> i have a black/tan pomm


OMG, so precious!!!


----------



## susieserb

orinoco said:


> Hey all~~~~ some new pics of Presley as per requested by someone!!  i never pass up a chance to show up my lil flufflewinks~!
> 
> 
> View attachment 710903
> 
> POM UGLIES!!! OMG!! 5 months here.
> 
> View attachment 710904
> 
> Cat/Dog stance
> 
> View attachment 710905
> 
> snooozzeee
> 
> View attachment 710906
> 
> 
> View attachment 710907
> 
> Fluffing out now @ 7 months.


 

Laughing over Pommy uglies.  Rufus is a little over 4 months old now and he looks like a bald man with his remaining hairs standing straight up on his head!  I can't wait for him to fluff out and he's getting there.  Your little man is hugely cute.  How's the whole potty training thing coming along.  At 8 months my female Pom broke through the trees, so to speak!


----------



## pollinilove

i love kimora simmons pom . the black one that died she had that dog for 20 years


----------



## orinoco

susieserb said:


> Laughing over Pommy uglies.  Rufus is a little over 4 months old now and *he looks like a bald man with his remaining hairs standing straight up on his head!*  I can't wait for him to fluff out and he's getting there.  Your little man is hugely cute.  How's the whole potty training thing coming along.  At 8 months my female Pom broke through the trees, so to speak!



LOL.... they are so hilarious looking at during that time aren't they?? funny thing is, being mamas, even though we know beforehand that it was going to happen, still get mortified when it does! lol yeap, your lil rufus is going to get uglier by the day make sure u take lots of pictures of these precious times...! they're so much fun to look at once in awhile *yeeks* Rufus looks like he's going to grow up to be one handsome lil man!

My lil presley's 8 months now, and 100% potty trained! except for the fact that he seems to like to poo with his butt facing me everytime to make sure that i SEE him go potty so that he gets his treat. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Before (well, during) his nose looks huge! lol and he looks like he has a beard!ROFL



	

		
			
		

		
	
 After (8 months)


----------



## bagaholic85

^^ohh presley is adorable!!


----------



## orinoco

oh btw, does anyone use the furminator on their poms?


----------



## .pursefiend.

^what's that?


----------



## bagaholic85

orinoco said:


> oh btw, does anyone use the furminator on their poms?




YESS!!! its awesome!


----------



## orinoco

pursefiend, it's this deshedding tool that's apparently all the rage.... http://www.furminator.com/

bagaholic85, really??  it doesn't thin out their fur or anything like that? i was about to purchase one but the lady at the store said its not for poms..  and its a BIT*H grooming him him with the regular wire brushes lol... doesn't seem to get ANYTHING out now that he's almost in his adult coat.


----------



## .pursefiend.

oh i definitely need that!!! i have creme carpets with black spots because of her hair *makes mental note* thank you so much


----------



## GUCCiL0VE

orinoco said:


> I just recently brought my presley to the vet for his vaccines, and i talked to the vet about the pros on cons of getting him neutered.
> 
> I was concerned about his personality being altered, and she told me there would be no effects on the personality other than he would be less distracted when he goes out, that he wouldn't feel the need to wander and 'mark' as much. i specifically asked her whether it would make him more mellow, and she said no, that has more to do with age.
> 
> Another thing, how old is your pom? presley was teething really badly at around 5-6 months and had a bad biting problem. He would bite and snap at our hands whenever he could (really hard too), i thought i would eventually have to start taking him to obedience classes for problematic behaviors (and this was even when he had chew treats and toys galore). but a couple of months have passed... and he's completely stopped. :wondering me and SO were pretty confused at that actually, but he's doing great now.  so don't worry about it, if she's a pup, she would probably grow out of it.




i'm so glad to hear this!! MY pom is about 5 months now and he is biting soo much and HARD to.. I was getting worried that he was an aggressive one.  I'm goin to take him to training on the 17th   He's a good boy besides the biting/chewing.. Glad to hear it will stop as he gets older!! THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## susieserb

orinoco said:


> oh btw, does anyone use the furminator on their poms?


 
Yes Rufus is getting broken in with the Furminator (med style).  He fought it but now he lets me groom away.  Make sure you angle the comb at a 180 degrees and not 90. Too much angle on the appliance can be painful for the animal.

Rufus also has a big nose at 4 months of age.  So your dog's progression gives me LOTS of hope.  AND YES I must take more pictures~This weekend~


----------



## LiLyBoO

Peeking_Around said:


> My girl is 10 months old .. she brings quite a bit of joy into our lives.
> 
> When she was first brought home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She HATES clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her now -


 ADORABLE! I LOVE POMERANIANS!!!


----------



## susieserb

So stinkin cute.  How content is she on that bed???


----------



## 8seventeen19

Reagan: <--- She's in my avatar.






























Dylan:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Bridgette:










And.. all three:


----------



## bagaholic85

omg shoeaddict i LOVE ur poms!!!

i see uve shaved them.  i was thinkin of shaving my sasha this summer but i was worried her fur wouldnt grow back as soft.  wat r ur experiences with that?  and can u post more pics of them shaved if uve got em? thanks


----------



## 8seventeen19

Sure! Actually, Dylan has a mohawk right now!!! I always shaved her and B in the summer because here in Texas it gets too hot for them otherwise. Dylan, I haven't had a problem with her growing her hair back. It's actually softer. B on the other hand, is 13 and her's is comes back thiner and coarser. Reagan lost her undercoat somehow so I definitely will NOT be shaving her again. Now she looks like a long hair Chihuahua with her flat hair. I don't have any pictures on this computer as I am work but I will definitely post some when I get home. Dylan looks like a bad ass!


----------



## orinoco

susieserb said:


> Yes Rufus is getting broken in with the Furminator (med style).  He fought it but now he lets me groom away.  Make sure you angle the comb at a 180 degrees and not 90. Too much angle on the appliance can be painful for the animal.
> 
> Rufus also has a big nose at 4 months of age.  So your dog's progression gives me LOTS of hope.  AND YES I must take more pictures~This weekend~



thanks for that...! ok will definitely get the furminator soon... right now with the regular wire brush i have to concentrate on an INCH of his fur at a time... takes forever!!


----------



## orinoco

shoeaddictklw, aaawww all 3 of them in the bathtub!!!! LOL must've been chaos!!


----------



## brunettetiger

Love this photo!  It so captures the affectionate nature of the pom!  Hehe looks like she is riding on the back of his bike!


----------



## brunettetiger

susie - I wanna see that nose!


----------



## susieserb

brunettetiger said:


> susie - I wanna see that nose!


 
Tiger he has a HUGE head? It makes Ruby's look like a walnut!

Here ya go!


----------



## susieserb

brunettetiger said:


> Love this photo! It so captures the affectionate nature of the pom! Hehe looks like she is riding on the back of his bike!


 

Also, you can't beat the avatar with the cream pom in the CL's!!  Rockin combination


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thank you Susie and brunettetiger! They're frienimies though. Reagan's best bud is B.


----------



## orinoco

susieserb, ahhaha lol love the fluffy head!!


----------



## susieserb

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you Susie and brunettetiger! They're *frienimies* though. Reagan's best bud is B.


 
Excellent descriptive word^.  That's my Ruby and Rufus (actually it's one sided..on Ruby's part).  Poor little Ruffie he just wants to play play play.

The tom cat I own is fabulous with Rufus.  The other day he was laying on his side and Rufus was STANDING on top of him on all fours.  The cat acted like it was no big deal.  He's another story in himself.


----------



## susieserb

orinoco said:


> thanks for that...! ok will definitely get the furminator soon... right now with the regular wire brush i have to concentrate on an INCH of his fur at a time... takes forever!!


 

Oh No?  That's way too long of a time.  Furminate baby!! Hold the tool parallel to the body as you rake the fur.  Your instinct tells you to rake at a 30 degree angel but I've found that the animal really hates this (it must hurt).  I have the best success the other way around.!


----------



## susieserb

orinoco said:


> pursefiend, it's this deshedding tool that's apparently all the rage.... http://www.furminator.com/
> 
> bagaholic85, really??  it doesn't thin out their fur or anything like that? i was *about to purchase one but the lady at the store said its not for poms*..  and its a BIT*H grooming him him with the regular wire brushes lol... doesn't seem to get ANYTHING out now that he's almost in his adult coat.


 
What^^?? The Vet's video at his facility was displaying the furminator  being used on a BUSHY ADULT POM?  My breeder loves it?


----------



## .pursefiend.

*shoeaddict* - loveeeeeee your poms!!! how on earth did you get her to pose in your shoes?! too cute


----------



## orinoco

susieserb said:


> What^^?? The Vet's video at his facility was *displaying the furminator  being used on a BUSHY ADULT POM?*  My breeder loves it?



ok good... PERFECT then..!  yayyy.... i'm so excited now! lol


----------



## orinoco

susieserb said:


> Excellent descriptive word^.  That's my Ruby and Rufus (actually it's one sided..on Ruby's part).  Poor little Ruffie he just wants to play play play.
> 
> The tom cat I own is fabulous with Rufus.  The other day he was laying on his side and Rufus was STANDING on top of him on all fours.  The cat acted like it was no big deal.  He's another story in himself.




oh if only we lived in the same city (or state, or country even), he can play with presley! so difficult finding a regular playmate for him... *sigh*


----------



## susieserb

Poms do LOVE playing with other Poms (at the same energy of course).  My little man plays with his sister for HOURS (my sister's dog).  We now ponder if purchasing two Pom puppies at the same time might have been the way to go? They keep each other so entertained.

Unfortunately my older Pom can't match this pup's excuberance..but the little dear is getting better.


----------



## bagaholic85

my pom plays well with everyone.  orinico...do you have a dog park near by?


----------



## ShkBass

Hi ladies - so I haven't been around much because Oscar just got neutured and he needed some extra lovin. We bought him a new big bed and he loves it. 
The hardest thing was keeping him calm the day after the surgery, he's so energetic and playful.  He hates his ecollar cone and he uses it to charge our legs hahaha and he uses it to scoop up everything!


----------



## ShkBass

He's so cute, he looks like an adorable bear cub awwwww!!!


snowypam said:


> i have a black/tan pomm


----------



## margaritaxmix

shoeaddictklw said:


> Reagan: <--- She's in my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan:


All your poms are just adorable but Reagan is SUCH a poser/cutie! Your avatar is too frikkin cute!


----------



## divnanata

She is taking the place of Spanky who lived to a ripe old age. He was certainly a looker but it is hard to tell how this one will end up? She is the sister of susieserb's Rufus and they are getting to be more and more not alike. The breeder said Pinky is a rare color - a cream sable. It is a little hard to tell because of the puppy uglees and the fur hasn't come in yet. Sure hope it does?!!!


----------



## bagaholic85

EEEEKKK!!! shes such a cuttie!  and i love ur avatar pic


----------



## orinoco

susieserb said:


> Poms do LOVE playing with other Poms (at the same energy of course).  My little man plays with his sister for HOURS (my sister's dog).  We now ponder if purchasing two Pom puppies at the same time might have been the way to go? They keep each other so entertained.
> 
> Unfortunately my older Pom can't match this pup's excuberance..but the little dear is getting better.



According to experts, its not good to raise littermates together, as they get attached that they have a lot of anxiety problems when they're separated even for a short while, + it'd be harder for u to bond with them individually....  but that's just what i heard.

i think u got the best deal having ur sister being the owner of rufus's sister...!  aaawww... i would have loved for my presley to have grown up with one of his siblings!!


----------



## orinoco

bagaholic85 said:


> my pom plays well with everyone.  orinico...do you have a dog park near by?



oh presley is not the problem, he's almost TOO friendly lol.

yes there is one nearby, but mostly BIG dogs with stupid owners go there... i know this sounds like i'm overgeneralizing, but i've heard plenty of bad stories and have had plenty of nasty experiences there...  seriously! some idiot actually LAUGHED when his stupid dog picked up presley in his jaws and shook him!! i ended up having to pick him up, and when the dog made a jump at him i kneed him in the head...


----------



## orinoco

divnanata said:


> She is taking the place of Spanky who lived to a ripe old age. He was certainly a looker but it is hard to tell how this one will end up? She is the sister of susieserb's Rufus and they are getting to be more and more not alike. The breeder said Pinky is a rare color - a cream sable. It is a little hard to tell because of the puppy uglees and the fur hasn't come in yet. Sure hope it does?!!!




oh i DO see a resemblance to rufus!! she's such a sweetie! 

my presley's an orange sable.  don't worry, she'll grow up beautiful i'm sure.


----------



## brunettetiger

Pinky's debut on TPF!  Love her eyebrows! She is gorgeous - no worries!


----------



## brunettetiger

went back and realized she was already posted at 6wks. Their coat color changes forever amaze me!


----------



## divnanata

WOW - I can really see the difference in coat color with these pictures together?!! Also it looks like her eyes have grown as well. She used to have a lot of eye dirt which I would diligently clean with these special doggy wipes. It seemed that no matter how much I scrubbed the dirt wouldn't go away. I thought maybe her eyes would have permanent dark patches underneath them. Well lo and behold this week I see that the dirt is not apparent any more? Poor thing got to the point where she resigned herself to these daily eye cleansings. I would bite the hand of somebody doing it to me too!


----------



## bagaholic85

divnanata said:


> WOW - I can really see the difference in coat color with these pictures together?!! Also it looks like her eyes have grown as well. She used to have a lot of eye dirt which I would diligently clean with these special doggy wipes. It seemed that no matter how much I scrubbed the dirt wouldn't go away. I thought maybe her eyes would have permanent dark patches underneath them. Well lo and behold this week I see that the dirt is not apparent any more? Poor thing got to the point where she resigned herself to these daily eye cleansings. I would bite the hand of somebody doing it to me too!



its usually their water thats the problem actually.  The additives that are put in our tap water get deposited in their tears.  if you switch to filtered water, they should significantly decrease if not disappear.  a tip i learned from my groomer that truly works.


----------



## MidNiteSun

So cute!!!




chinadollesther said:


> ah, i'm so glad there's a thread for pomeranians now!
> 
> My puppy pooh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​


----------



## dopestyle

Here's Dior, He is 6 months.


----------



## FancyPants

Oh Dior is soooo cute!
I think I'm finally going to join you pom.owners. I have wanted a pomeranian for 5 years now. And now that I have time and a BF living with me I think it's time. I have found the cutest pom in Norway (LOL). So today i'll know if I have the money to buy him. And hold yourself ladies and gents. In Norway they run for almost 4000$. He's 11 weeks old and looks like a little teddy bear. I'll post pics If I get him. wish me luck!


----------



## orinoco

FancyPants said:


> Oh Dior is soooo cute!
> I think I'm finally going to join you pom.owners. I have wanted a pomeranian for 5 years now. And now that I have time and a BF living with me I think it's time. I have found the cutest pom in Norway (LOL). So today i'll know if I have the money to buy him. And hold yourself ladies and gents. *In Norway they run for almost 4000$*. He's 11 weeks old and looks like a little teddy bear. I'll post pics If I get him. wish me luck!




WHOA!?  holy guacamole!!! why..??

but yaaayy!  excited for u, these lil bundles of fur are worth it!


----------



## bagaholic85

^^lol i know!  makes me greatful i only spent $175 in an adoption fee.  $4k is crazy but totally worth it!!


----------



## dopestyle

Dior was $950 CDN.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Star was free!


----------



## dopestyle

.pursefiend. said:


> Star was free!



Wow!! present?


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ you can say that - the girl that does my nails couldn't keep her anymore. she had just had another baby and Star is all over the place and she couldn't keep up with 2 kids and a dog. So i told her when i got my house i would take her - and i did  i love her even though she almost killed herself this morning. smh


----------



## dopestyle

star is a cute name.


----------



## .pursefiend.

thank you!!


----------



## afsweet

^my godmother's neighbor had a husky that was a few years old and was willing to keep it or sell it for $4000 (they were tired of their dog jumping the fence). beautiful dog, but my mom said no. reggie was a gift to my sister from her bf but he got him from a friend whose dog had puppies and he paid about $400.


----------



## orinoco

golly gee....  that's interesting to know how the prices range....

Presley was $1600cad, which is pretty steep, and i wasn't initially planning on paying that much, but the litter came, and the time was right, and i didn't want to wait another few months after waiting for 2 years .

*Note to Pommy mommies who're expecting!  lol *i.e Brunettetiger
I know it's difficult and a lot of breeders won't allow it, but if u can... try meet the litter before they're ready to go home and choose the puppy according to how u bond with him/her, rather than choosing from the pics. I believe it makes a huge difference regarding your relationship with your dog.
Here's my story. For 2 whole years i've had my heart set on a small girl pom, and since i've been waiting so long the breeder let me have first pick. So when she told me the dam had a litter of 3 boys and 1 girl, she automatically went to me. However, the day i showed up to pick up my puppy, i ended up bonding with my presley. He just wouldn't stop staring at me an squirming onto my lap! in a sense, he picked ME! he would cry evertime i put him down, and while the others were excited to be out of their pen to explore, he curled up on the neck and went to sleep  so i ended up going home with him instead i was lucky because the guy who picked presley hasn't responded yet, and the breeder said if he does not respond by 5pm (after work, in 6 hours time) i could have him. So i ended up hanging around Timbuktu for 6 hours , and mind u, i ended up paying extra for him (the price of a girl - which is usually slightly more). 

Anyhoo!! happy ending!!  that ended up being one of the best decisions of my life!


----------



## brunettetiger

orinoco said:


> golly gee....  that's interesting to know how the prices range....
> 
> Presley was $1600cad, which is pretty steep, and i wasn't initially planning on paying that much, but the litter came, and the time was right, and i didn't want to wait another few months after waiting for 2 years .
> 
> *Note to Pommy mommies who're expecting!  lol *i.e Brunettetiger
> I know it's difficult and a lot of breeders won't allow it, but if u can... try meet the litter before they're ready to go home and choose the puppy according to how u bond with him/her, rather than choosing from the pics. I believe it makes a huge difference regarding your relationship with your dog.
> Here's my story. For 2 whole years i've had my heart set on a small girl pom, and since i've been waiting so long the breeder let me have first pick. So when she told me the dam had a litter of 3 boys and 1 girl, she automatically went to me. However, the day i showed up to pick up my puppy, i ended up bonding with my presley. He just wouldn't stop staring at me an squirming onto my lap! in a sense, he picked ME! he would cry evertime i put him down, and while the others were excited to be out of their pen to explore, he curled up on the neck and went to sleep  so i ended up going home with him instead i was lucky because the guy who picked presley hasn't responded yet, and the breeder said if he does not respond by 5pm (after work, in 6 hours time) i could have him. So i ended up hanging around Timbuktu for 6 hours , and mind u, i ended up paying extra for him (the price of a girl - which is usually slightly more).
> 
> Anyhoo!! happy ending!! that ended up being one of the best decisions of my life!


 
thank you this story is very helpful. I've had my heart set on a girl too, but really ought to be more open minded about a baby boy. I hope that when the time comes, my furbaby will pick me too because it is too hard to choose! I've picked the breeder, now I am just waiting for mother nature to be good to us...


----------



## tomato_juice

i love this thread. Lots of cute adorable poms. Here is my 5 yr old boy and 1 month old pup>cookie and kelly. Plus a pic of zoe, the mommy with 1 week old kelly.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^omg those pics are beyond adorable!


----------



## dopestyle

tomato_juice said:


> i love this thread. Lots of cute adorable poms. Here is my 5 yr old boy and 1 month old pup>cookie and kelly. Plus a pic of zoe, the mommy with 1 week old kelly.



Wow, too cute. I like the colour of the puppy.


----------



## orinoco

^^AAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cute overload...!!!!!  i wanna EAT those lil paws!!


----------



## afsweet

question for you pom owners:
how does your pom handle the heat in spring/summer?

it's already about 90 degrees here and our pom has been acting like it's torture for him. for the past few days, he hasn't been able to sleep comfortably. during the day, he hides in a shady part of the living room to nap, but at night in his crate, he wakes up every couple of hours and barks. he's constantly panting, and i leave water out for him. i feel bad because he's so uncomfortable, but there's only so much i can do besides turning on the air conditioning! 

any ideas?


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ mine is doing the same thing except she's sleeping under the bed and she doesn't want to stay outside. 

the only thing i'm doing is letting her out for short periods and keeping her inside during the day


----------



## bagaholic85

they do sell those cooling pads, but ive never tried them.  i just make sure to keep my sasha hydrated and in an air conditioned room in the summer


----------



## 8seventeen19

stephc005 said:


> question for you pom owners:
> how does your pom handle the heat in spring/summer?
> 
> it's already about 90 degrees here and our pom has been acting like it's torture for him. for the past few days, he hasn't been able to sleep comfortably. during the day, he hides in a shady part of the living room to nap, but at night in his crate, he wakes up every couple of hours and barks. he's constantly panting, and i leave water out for him. i feel bad because he's so uncomfortable, but there's only so much i can do besides turning on the air conditioning!
> 
> any ideas?



Give them all lions cuts... well Dylan gets a mohawk. It gets in the 100s here so I really have no choice. They love being outside on the deck too so now they get to enjoy it in the summer.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ my groomer wouldn't cut my dog like that - she said its not gonna grow back right or some craziness.


----------



## afsweet

^is a lion cut when they basically get shaved? sorry, i've heard of them but never really knew exactly how they end up looking. 

thanks for the tips. i need to look around for better prices on cooling pads- the ones i saw on amazon were $50+ and i don't want to spend that much on something our pom may end up hating or destroying.


----------



## bagaholic85

a lions cut is when they leave the head, tail and front paws fluffy, and shave the rest of the body so they look like a lion essentially.  

also, drsfostersmith.com has good prices on the cooling pads.  this one starts at just $16
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11111


----------



## afsweet

^thanks! those prices are so much better than what's listed on amazon!


----------



## bagaholic85

welcome...their prices on most puppy meds are pretty good too


----------



## 8seventeen19

Here's Dylan's haircut that I promised and forgot to post a little while back... I cut this first one without a guard. The second one I did just a couple of days ago with a 1 guard so that she doesn't have a "mask" around her face.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Question... I have a 13 yr old Pommie who does this really odd twirl while looking up at the ceiling thing. She's wags her butt while doing it. Is this normal or is this something I should ask my vet about?


----------



## pollinilove

i love that pic of your dog in a pair of cl


shoeaddictklw said:


> Question... I have a 13 yr old Pommie who does this really odd twirl while looking up at the ceiling thing. She's wags her butt while doing it. Is this normal or is this something I should ask my vet about?


----------



## bagaholic85

shoeaddictklw said:


> Question... I have a 13 yr old Pommie who does this really odd twirl while looking up at the ceiling thing. She's wags her butt while doing it. Is this normal or is this something I should ask my vet about?



is it when shes excited about something?  twirling while wagging her butt sounds like shes happy


----------



## 8seventeen19

bagaholic85 said:


> is it when shes excited about something?  twirling while wagging her butt sounds like shes happy



It's both. She will do it when she is excited as well as just randomly. It's odd. I am thinking that she is doing it for attention since it always gets my attention by asking her WTH. She is also one that will chase ANYTHING that flies. Bees, you name it. She's already been stung a few times since I've had her. (Adopted her when she was 11.)


----------



## FancyPants

orinoco said:


> WHOA!?  holy guacamole!!! why..??
> 
> but yaaayy!  excited for u, these lil bundles of fur are worth it!


 

Yeah it's a good question hehe. It is a very popular breed in Norway right now. Chihuahua is the same price. But for example yorkie is "only" 2000$.  I really hate the price,but I love Pomeranian... It's sad that you can't get a pomeranian from a shelter over here. If I could I would def. get from a shelter.
Anyway! I got him
Two weeks ago my little puppy arrived his new home!I'm so happy and excited!


----------



## FancyPants

Yeah and here comes the promised pictures. My first picture attachment on TPF ever!
He is a little bigger now.  His name is Sunny


----------



## afsweet

reggie underneath the dining room chair. for some reason he likes to lie there and lick the carpet- there must be something tasty! i can't believe he's turning 1 next wednesday...he's not a little guy anymore! i'll try to take pics of him on his bday


----------



## 8seventeen19

He's like a little bear!!! I love them at that age! 





Love this picture! He's really cute! I am sure, like my Poms, that he's found something he likes in the carpet... well, if he is anything like my dogs he would continue to lick it because he knew something WAS there.


----------



## bagaholic85

*fancypants* your pom looks so cute he looks fake!  i cant get over it 

*stephc005* i love reggies puckered lips look.  my pom does that too


----------



## brunettetiger

EEEEEEEEEK!  So cute


----------



## FancyPants

Thank you ladies!
I'll try to upload some new photos,his legs are longer now,so is his nose,and the rest of the body.


----------



## TxGlam

Super cute pom pics everyone! I have a 4 year old who means the world to me!


----------



## orinoco

FancyPants i want to BITE his lil earsies!!!


----------



## susieserb

brunettetiger said:


> EEEEEEEEEK! So cute


 
Now you have an aim Hope!


----------



## brunettetiger

tick toc tick toc anxiously awaiting my pombaby's momma to go into heat!


----------



## afsweet

today is reggie's first birthday  i posted pics in the _"Does your furry baby have a birthday celebration and why? Love to hear from you!"_ thread and don't feel like reposting them here


----------



## bagaholic85

stephc005 said:


> today is reggie's first birthday  i posted pics in the _"Does your furry baby have a birthday celebration and why? Love to hear from you!"_ thread and don't feel like reposting them here



OMG! those pics were adorable!  i love the one with the hat on.  happy birthday reggie!!


----------



## afsweet

thanks, he later decided to chew the hat to pieces. but anything goes on his birthday  too bad he wouldn't stay still for me to take pics of him with his gifts.


----------



## afsweet

what's everyone feeding their poms?

i just read the dog food analysis thread, and i'm sad to see that reggie is eating a 1 star dog food. my sister has fed him iams smart puppy since she got him, and i'm wondering if we should really switch his food to something better like wellness core (which is about twice as expensive as iams).


----------



## .pursefiend.

mine eats purina one small bites


----------



## Rimishi

I feed my puppy innova evo small bites, its pretty expensive though but lasts for a while, I also used to feed him canidae all life stages which is like almost as good as innova only cheaper.


----------



## afsweet

i've never heard of innova until i read the thread. i don't think any of the pet stores here sell it...


----------



## pollinilove

can you use a furminator on a pomeranian ?


----------



## bagaholic85

^^yes and i highly recommend it.  just follow the instructions about the direction of the brushing etc.  

it works GREAT


----------



## Rimishi

@stephc005 I buy innova at my local health pet store you can also go here http://www.naturapet.com/where-to-buy/ and check if they have any stores that carry innova where you live =))


----------



## afsweet

^thanks! i'm surprised there's actually a little place that sells it nearby. i'll have to check it out.


----------



## Southern-Belle

I can't believe I missed this thread.  All the Poms are adorable.  Here's my little lady Portia!


----------



## boomie

This video of a whimpering pom pup KILLS ME.  My dog goes nuts looking for the little guy.  Pom puppies are SO cute!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0tICb02Ky8&eurl=http://mfrost.typepad.com/cute_overload/

The ladies here have some adorable poms!


----------



## .pursefiend.

so my dog went to the groomers yesterday. and i asked the groomers to shorten her. 
and my dog came back looking like this! i said shorten not scalp her...she looks so weird to me. Please tell me it will grow back :cry:


----------



## bagaholic85

^^aw she looks cute!  it should grow back just fine.  i wouldnt worry about it.

last time i took my sasha to the groomer they shaved around her butthole, and no where else.  it was the most disgusting thing ever.  i love her fluffy butt.  it took a lil while but grew back just fine


----------



## 8seventeen19

.pursefiend. said:


> so my dog went to the groomers yesterday. and i asked the groomers to shorten her.
> and my dog came back looking like this! i said shorten not scalp her...she looks so weird to me. Please tell me it will grow back :cry:



She's too cute!! I get all three of mine shaved every summer... even closer than this. By July they're already in need of another cut. It will grow back quick.

I LOL at your comment Bag! I cannot imagine what your poor Pom looked like!


----------



## bagaholic85

my pom does this when she wants belly rubs.  and ive noticed other poms on youtube doing the same thing.  its hysterical!  

does anyone elses poms here do it?


----------



## ChanelMommy

^No, my pom has never done this but I think it's adorable!!

I'm sorry if I asked this question prior but does anyone else have a hard time potty training their male pomeranian? My dog is going on 8 years and is very spiteful at times and will go inside the house when he knows how to go outside.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## afsweet

reggie needs to get groomed but i really don't want him to get shaved. i just want them to cut his hair short so he won't be so hot in the warm weather. his hair seems to grow really fast (especially by his butt) but i don't want his first short hairdo to look ridiculous!


----------



## afsweet

i just read this myth: My hairy dog is really hot so I need to have him shaved for the summer.  
This is often not true at all! While shaving a single or curly coated dog is acceptable, and may provide some relief, shaving a double coated dog will actually do the opposite of what you want. A double coated dog that has been shaved for the summer will actually be hotter, and they run the risk of sunburn. Double coats are very insulating both from the cold, and from the heat. If you shave a double coated dog, you are removing their insulation and allowing the sun to directly contact the skin. They will be much hotter without their undercoat. There is also a good chance that over time a shaved double coat may stop growing back, and you will be very unhappy with the situation, not to mention, your dog will have lost their insulation. If you really want to shave something to help with temperature control, just shave the belly from the armpits back. This will allow the dog to find a cool surface to lie on and soak up the coolness without the risk of sun exposure, and the rest of their body will still have its insulation.


----------



## 8seventeen19

bagaholic85 said:


> my pom does this when she wants belly rubs.  and ive noticed other poms on youtube doing the same thing.  its hysterical!
> 
> does anyone elses poms here do it?




Bridgette does it! She does it for EVERYTHING! She does it on command when you say "dance" and "please". She stands on her two hind legs to do it though.

Chanel- Bridgette is 13 and she still "marks".


----------



## bagaholic85

shoeaddictklw said:


> Bridgette does it! She does it for EVERYTHING! She does it on command when you say "dance" and "please". She stands on her two hind legs to do it though.



thats so cute!  my sasha does it when shes lying on her back begging for belly rubs    i never thought of using it as a command


----------



## susieserb

.pursefiend. said:


> so my dog went to the groomers yesterday. and i asked the groomers to shorten her.
> and my dog came back looking like this! i said shorten not scalp her...she looks so weird to me. Please tell me it will grow back :cry:


 

OmGOSH laughing so hard! Yes she'll grow her hair back.  For what ever it's worth I think your pup looks utterly adorable. It's good to shake it up a bit


----------



## susieserb

Here's goofy, poofy, loopy, Rufy (Rufus) at 7 months of age. He's such a testosterone driven brat but I adore him!!!!


----------



## susieserb

ChanelMommy said:


> ^No, my pom has never done this but I think it's adorable!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I asked this question prior but does anyone else have a hard time potty training their male pomeranian? My dog is going on 8 years and is very spiteful at times and will go inside the house when he knows how to go outside.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?


 

Rufus goofus doofus is marking now and will be spayed in two weeks.  I know in my heart he'll continue his "marking".  Here's a link I'm planning to use to help him STOP!

http://www.dogchatforum.com/dog-marking-inside.htm


----------



## .pursefiend.

thanks everyone! she's starting to grow a little bit so its less of a shock to me.

little miss diva is in heat and hates her little diapers. so i brought her a little dress so she can go out and still look cute with it on


----------



## susieserb

Love the Dina phrase, BTW the show is on tonight, yea!  Your Pom looks like Cnydi Lauper with that diaper, LOLOLOL


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thanks!! *runs to google cyndi lauper*  she hates the diaper and runs when its time to put a new one on.

and i lovvvvvve dina!


----------



## Southern-Belle

.pursefiend. said:


> thanks everyone! she's starting to grow a little bit so its less of a shock to me.
> 
> little miss diva is in heat and hates her little diapers. so i brought her a little dress so she can go out and still look cute with it on



How cute!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ thank you so muchhhhh!


----------



## bagaholic85

lol she looks so cute with the diaper!  i put a little cotton tail bloomer and matching bunny ears on my sasha for easter and she was not a fan...


----------



## susieserb

Wow he's fluffing out big time, almost 7 months old!

<center>
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i127.photobucket.com/player....bums/p124/susieserb/RufusSummer09001.flv"><br /><br />
</center>


----------



## bagaholic85

^^links not working for me


----------



## susieserb

Can you click on the black photobucket? It should open up?


----------



## .pursefiend.

it works for me...he's too cute!


----------



## susieserb

.pursefiend. said:


> it works for me...he's too cute!


 
Awe thank *purse*! He's a dufus!!


----------



## susieserb

Does this work better?

<center>
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i127.photobucket.com/player....bums/p124/susieserb/RufusSummer09001.flv"><br /><br />
</center>

or this?

<center>
<a href="http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p124/susieserb/?action=view&current=RufusSummer09001.flv" target="_blank"><img src="http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p124/susieserb/th_RufusSummer09001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" style="width: 160px;"></a>
</center>


----------



## bagaholic85

^^awww yay the last one worked!  

rufus is sooooooooo cute!!!  how much does he way?  he looks pretty big


----------



## susieserb

Well he looks pretty big because his coat is enormous.  The little guy weighs around 6 pounds?  He's really solid that's for sure.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^he looks bigger, but theres nothing around him to compare him against.  lol 6lbs plus a ton of fur.  gotta love pomeranians


----------



## susieserb

In my Avatar I'm holding Rufus (pic taken~6 weeks ago), in this picture Rufus was about 5.5 pounds.  He now officially tops out at 6.5 (give or take a bowl movement/full stomach), lol.


----------



## susieserb

Here's a fabulous Pom article.  They're fashion item.

http://www.examiner.com/x-8065-St-L...9m8d17-Pomeranian--dog-or-fashion-accessory?c


----------



## Krystiana

Oh, all your poms here are just adorable... I wish I had one.


----------



## bagaholic85

susieserb said:


> Here's a fabulous Pom article.  They're fashion item.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-8065-St-Louis-Fashion-Examiner~y2009m8d17-Pomeranian--dog-or-fashion-accessory?c




omg! the celeb poms are soooo cute!


----------



## candice19

I miss this thread.  Everyone should post more pom pics - like a daily Pom feature! lol


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i wan one too


----------



## susieserb

They ARE the ultimate purse!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Dylan






Sleeping on the way to Houston


----------



## .pursefiend.

^how cute is that! omg!!!


----------



## bagaholic85

shoeaddict...ur poms are beyond adorable!  i love the haircuts


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks purse and bag! Dylan has a mohawk now and for whatever reason it makes people want to come and talk to her. I definitely thought it would do the opposite!


----------



## kbela1

Shoeaddict, your poms are so adorable I want to smush/kiss/hug them!


----------



## omgsweet

I just got my very first puppy!  My husband got me a 2 month old baby girl Pom for Christmas!  We named her Lola.







My husband was told that she is full Pom, but I'm not so sure.  She isnt as fluffy as other Poms.  I love her anyways though!


----------



## afsweet

^she's so cute! i miss those days when reggie was only 2 months old...


----------



## omgsweet

Thank you steph!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

she has the sweetest face


----------



## bagaholic85

shes SUCH a cuttie!!  i didnt have my pom as a puppy, but shes not too fluffy either.  ive never seen the floppy ears!  its just too cute.  is that a puppy pom thing?


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i was wondering the same thing. but i didn't get my pom as a puppy either.

loveee her juicy hoodie


----------



## afsweet

reggie didn't have floppy ears and we got him at 8 weeks. his baby pics are posted somewhere in this thread. the tips of his ears are a little floppy now though. sometimes i tell him to stop being lazy and perk up his ears


----------



## divnanata

Pinky just had her first grooming session. I gave up trying to get all the knots out. She has a lot of hair but it is much silkier than what I remember my former Pom Spanky's having? So it knots up more easily - especially in areas I don't feel like going to near like the groin. They shaved her butt underneath her tail?! Why did they do that? It better grow back!!! The first pics show Pinky pre haircut and you can see why she needed it.


----------



## .pursefiend.

my dog's butt is shaved too lol...its to make it easier for them to poop so it wont get tangled in the hair. it'll grow back

cute doggie


----------



## bagaholic85

divnanata said:


> Pinky just had her first grooming session. I gave up trying to get all the knots out. She has a lot of hair but it is much silkier than what I remember my former Pom Spanky's having? So it knots up more easily - especially in areas I don't feel like going to near like the groin. They shaved her butt underneath her tail?! Why did they do that? It better grow back!!! The first pics show Pinky pre haircut and you can see why she needed it.



omg ur pom is the cuttest thing!!!  

they shaved my poms butt one time and i HATED it.  blech.  i remember walking her home from the groomer and all you saw was the poop shoot.  it was nauseating.    it took a while to grow back, but it did


----------



## MarneeB

divnanata said:


> Pinky just had her first grooming session. I gave up trying to get all the knots out. She has a lot of hair but it is much silkier than what I remember my former Pom Spanky's having? So it knots up more easily - especially in areas I don't feel like going to near like the groin. They shaved her butt underneath her tail?! Why did they do that? It better grow back!!! The first pics show Pinky pre haircut and you can see why she needed it.


 
Aw, what a beautiful pom! Your pics make me miss my black pom, Sheba, that's been gone for almost 3 years now. 
p.s. I used to trim Sheba's butt hair, too. It helps keep that area clean.


----------



## afsweet

when reggie gets groomed he just gets his hair cut shorter on his butt but not shaved. it seems like no matter how short they cut it though it grows back quicker than the rest of the hair on his body. 

Pinky is an adorable pom! she has such a happy little face!


----------



## susieserb

divnanata said:


> Pinky just had her first grooming session. I gave up trying to get all the knots out. She has a lot of hair but it is much silkier than what I remember my former Pom Spanky's having? So it knots up more easily - especially in areas I don't feel like going to near like the groin. They shaved her butt underneath her tail?! Why did they do that? It better grow back!!! The first pics show Pinky pre haircut and you can see why she needed it.



Let's embellish Nat with some Pomeranian in action shots.  We are rich in fur folks!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i love how poms are always smiling


----------



## snakeygoddess

Here is my little boy, Jackson.  He is 3 years old.







My old boss found him abandoned at an apartment complex when he was just about a year old.  Now that he is 3, I think that it is time for him to have a younger sibling.  He seems to be drawn to black dogs, so I think that I want either a black or blue Pom.  Any suggestions about what sex I should look for? Jack is my first dog, so I'm still learning.  He has the best temperment, so I hope to find another Pom just like him!


----------



## .pursefiend.

^i have a black pom  her


----------



## bagaholic85

snakey...jack is THE cuttest lil guy!  lol i love that smile.  as for getting a new pom, the best thing you can do is introduce him to his little friend before you commit to purchase/adopt it.  

my pom (sasha) is so good with puppies and people with special needs.  shes very in tune with them and their limitations/circumstances, so any kind of puppy is a good playmate for her because she is very mothering and has a lot of patience.  it all depends on the dog. 

let us know how it all turns out!! and be sure to post pics of course


----------



## crzycrys

i have 2 poms n a mutt!


----------



## susieserb

I'm lovin all this cute pommy pics.  Those adorable smiley faces makes me want to smooch them up.  Gads I already want another one but won't commit until my older pom goes to her "other forever" home...


----------



## susieserb

snakeygoddess said:


> Here is my little boy, Jackson.  He is 3 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old boss found him abandoned at an apartment complex when he was just about a year old.  Now that he is 3, I think that it is time for him to have a younger sibling.  He seems to be drawn to black dogs, so I think that I want either a black or blue Pom.  Any suggestions about what sex I should look for? Jack is my first dog, so I'm still learning.  He has the best temperment, so I hope to find another Pom just like him!


 LOLOLOL  I just _now_ noticed the high heeled stocking, LOLOLOL FABULOUS!


----------



## bagaholic85

^^ i totally missed that


----------



## snakeygoddess

My sister actually found those stockings for me. lol   If only I could find handbag shaped stockings......



susieserb said:


> LOLOLOL I just _now_ noticed the high heeled stocking, LOLOLOL FABULOUS!


----------



## susieserb

Now there's a sister the knows her sister!!!


----------



## russianchanel

this is my pom bambi. she is a little devil!


----------



## bagaholic85

^^aww wat an angel face!


----------



## ShkBass

so cute. I love this thread!


----------



## baybepat

Just wanted to share my puppy! he's a Pomeranian x Chihuahua! =) hes only 7 weeks old! and only 2lbs! Hes tiny!

He doesnt really look like a Pomeranian since hes short haired. I think hes got more chihuahua genes.


----------



## afsweet

reggie just turned 2 this week. my baby is all grown up!


----------



## Bay

Me n hubby just picked up our baby today.

We named him Spitz because he is motion sickness and was puking on me all the way home, poor thing.

This is the breeders picture. My camera is not working, sigh..

He is teeny tiny, about 1 pound and the breeder estimated him to around 3.

We were supposed to get a girl and bought everything pink but fell in love with him because he was the runt of the litter.

One question though. I really wanted a cream pom or a orange/red solid color pom but he has some black in him, especially in his face. Will this go away?


----------



## shesnochill

Meet *Meeko* everyone!

He's 8 weeks old and 1/2 Pom and 1/2 Chihuahua ​


----------



## .pursefiend.

Bay said:


> Me n hubby just picked up our baby today.
> 
> We named him Spitz because he is motion sickness and was puking on me all the way home, poor thing.
> 
> This is the breeders picture. My camera is not working, sigh..
> 
> He is teeny tiny, about 1 pound and the breeder estimated him to around 3.
> 
> We were supposed to get a girl and bought everything pink but fell in love with him because he was the runt of the litter.
> 
> One question though. I really wanted a cream pom or a orange/red solid color pom but he has some black in him, especially in his face. Will this go away?


 
there's a possibility. my pom is black and within the last few months she has gotten a cream chin. So I think it could be possible for the coat to change. He's a cutie though




annaversary said:


> ​
> 
> Meet *Meeko* everyone!​
> 
> He's 8 weeks old and 1/2 Pom and 1/2 Chihuahua ​


 
ok Pom mixes are the cutest!!!


----------



## lovemelon

Bay I have a pom just like yours but he had black snout and black patches over his coat on the back. (he looked like a racoon!) lol He still has the black patches on his back, but all his hair came off of his snout when his new coat came in and came back in silver/white! It was amazing lol. So it is a possability. Also he was kinda brownish, but now he is more red-brown. Your pom is really cuteeeee and so is meeko!


----------



## lovemelon

Couldn't help, but post a pic. This was him before he got his white snout (although he's starting to lose his hair here). He has a really nice bed, but he loves sleeping under this table or on the tiles and when he's hot he sleeps on the ac vents. Ha ha everywhere but his bed! Really cute


----------



## Bay

^He is adorable! Do you have any pics of him now?


----------



## lovemelon

^ I don't have any currently. I'll take some on the weekend and post them up! He looks really different now!


----------



## russianchanel

does anybody else's pom a food snob?


----------



## missgiannina

my pom is very picky to the point that she will not eat... so my mom hand feeds her one by one


----------



## .pursefiend.

russianchanel said:


> does anybody else's pom a food snob?


 
i got mine the purina one chicken and rice. she picks the chicken out and leaves the rest  and that's all she'll eat


----------



## snakeygoddess

Jackson eats the frozen Bil-Jac and LOVES it!  When I first got him, I gave him a buffet of food to see what he would eat, and Bil-Jac was the ONLY thing that he would.  In tight pinches, I've been able to give him other foods, but those had to be hand fed piece-by-piece.  From what I can tell, it seems that he doesn't like to get his fur dirty, so on the really wet types of canned food he will not eat out of his dish.


----------



## susieserb

Rufus with insane hair; let's hope Aunt Ruby can catch up after losing some after an illness?  The Ruf is now 1 year and 9 months old?


----------



## brunettetiger

Let's kick this thread into high gear!  Thanks Susie for get this thread moving again!  Rufus is such a handsome young gent!

Here's my Pom Baby Bella at 8 wks old.  She will be 9 wks tomorrow


----------



## snakeygoddess

What a lil cutie Bella is!  

I'm still dying to get a lil bro or sis for Jackson, but am having a tough time finding a blue or at least a black Pom puppy.  And Jackson just loves black dogs, so I really want to get him a sibling that I know he will love.  Does anybody have a breeder that they can recommend in or around the Atlanta area??


----------



## susieserb

^Black Poms are so stinkin cute; but like purses the one you want to find can be the most difficult to locate????

BT Bella is *BELLA* in short a little diva goddess!


----------



## bagaholic85

brunettetiger said:


> Let's kick this thread into high gear!  Thanks Susie for get this thread moving again!  Rufus is such a handsome young gent!
> 
> Here's my Pom Baby Bella at 8 wks old.  She will be 9 wks tomorrow



bella is so cute she brought tears to my eyes.  my goodness!  make sure to keep on posting pics of the lil angel


----------



## brunettetiger

black poms, white poms, blue poms, orange poms = love them ALLLLLL!


----------



## susieserb

^do I see more in your future?


----------



## roxys

i love poms!! i next pup will be a pom.


----------



## susieserb

I'd have three (there's people on this thread that do!)! But DH has drawn a line so I'm being respectful 

So two it is for now and two Poms are simply magical!


----------



## brunettetiger

Happy 9 wks Birthday Bella!  I think she grew a little bit?


----------



## FullyLoaded

Bella is so adorable! I'm trying to decide between a Pom and a Maltese right now.


----------



## brunettetiger

Bella at 9-1/2 wks:


----------



## bagaholic85

my local animal rescue center rescued 72 puppies from puppy mills...some of which poms.  i saw pics yesterday and almost died.  i think sasha needs a friend...


----------



## brunettetiger

o my gosh, poor pups, help one if you can


----------



## missgiannina

bagaholic85 said:


> my local animal rescue center rescued 72 puppies from puppy mills...some of which poms.  i saw pics yesterday and almost died.  i think sasha needs a friend...



What is the animal rescue name? is it in Ny?


----------



## bagaholic85

^^sry i missed that.  its nsal (north shore animal league) on long island


----------



## brunettetiger

Here's Bella again, now 13 wks old


----------



## olialm1

^ !!!!!!! What a cutie!


----------



## afsweet

reggie has had that rope since he was 8 weeks old. he's now almost 2.5 years old and still plays with it. it's so dirty but i can't bear to throw it away lol


----------



## susieserb

brunettetiger said:


> Here's Bella again, now 13 wks old



Dance little Bella DANCE!!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Hiya Ladies!!! I really really love coming to this thread , you all have such gorgeous poms. I hope you dont mind me sharing .. my Dbf had his miniature pomerian for 18 years , he passed away last august , lets just say his little turd nephew picked the dog up and threw him on the concrete floor :cry: and he didnt make it through the night . I really miss him , but anyway  this is Bobby ... 

He has no teeth , so his tongue actually sticks out like that ALL the time ! LOL LOL * both of this pics he was about 16 - 17 y.o *










but alas Dbf said no more pomeranians since it reminded him too much of bobby , so im here to look at all of your pictures frequently


----------



## .pursefiend.

^omg that so sad :cry: RIP Bobby! You are welcome here with us


----------



## jeshika

*imma*, so sorry to hear!!!! that is absolutely heartbreaking!


----------



## bagaholic85

oh my goodness!!!  tPFers have the cuttest poms!  one is just cutter than the next

ETA:  i noticed bella does the meerkat pose too! my sasha does that too.  lol she loves to hang out in the bay window and watch me pull up in front doing the meerkat pose.  its hysterical


----------



## susieserb

immashoesaddict said:


> Hiya Ladies!!! I really really love coming to this thread , you all have such gorgeous poms. I hope you dont mind me sharing .. my Dbf had his miniature pomerian for 18 years , he passed away last august , *lets just say his little turd nephew picked the dog up and threw him on the concrete floor :cry: and he didnt make it *through the night . I really miss him , but anyway  this is Bobby ...
> 
> He has no teeth , so his tongue actually sticks out like that ALL the time ! LOL LOL * both of this pics he was about 16 - 17 y.o *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but alas Dbf said no more pomeranians since it reminded him too much of bobby , so im here to look at all of your pictures frequently



How old was  said turd nephew, LOL.  My DS was 3.5 years old when he threw our 19 year old Siamese down the steps.  That poor animal only lived for 4 more days.  DS was so small, he didn't quite understand the severity of his actions.  It was really hard for us but the cat was very, very old and frail.  YOu guys must get another POM.  I have two and want a third one!!! Just like Chanels!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Thank you* pursefiend* ,* jeshika*  

*Susie* - the little turd ( LOL or the 3 ferals i call them  hahahah  )  was about 3.5 - 4 this was last year august , it was REALLY sad. Dbf practically grew with the dog  ( hey its not everyday a grown man cry over something ) and we had soo many memories with the dog :cry:  the worst part was * i still get nightmares from this but dbf doesnt know * after the incident poor bobby  had froth coming out of his mouth and was compulsing really badly , mind you hes only 1kg very very small , i had a feeling that it mightve damaged his neck bone and etc too  . \

I REALLY want to buy another poms but Dbf said no ( even tempted to just buy it without telling him hahahha   )  , the sister moved back home with her 3 kids , and tbh i dont think the poor puppy would live more than a week if we do get another   We are looking at chow chow and shiba inu when we get out own home in a year ot two , may be squeeze a tiny pom in there *wink wink * hahahhaa


----------



## susieserb

WHy does Australia have such gorgeous Poms BTW! ^^ and yes, wait to get a Pommy, having little kids around a puppy POM spells disaster!  BUt one DaY>>>>>>


----------



## immashoesaddict

ahahahahha ! one day  !! for now i live through your pictures


----------



## brunettetiger

imma - I know the feeling of losing a pom...sorry to hear it was so tragic.  

Here's my puppy girl Bella at 16 wks - we've had her for 8 weeks now I can't believe it!  Pardon the tears of joy on her face, this pic was taken before the nightly wipedown!

She knows how to sit, go to bed, wait, come (sometimes), leave it (sometimes), walk on a leash, no bite mommy (she isn't totally over this yet).  And she is potty trained and sleeping through the night.  

Whew...   Puppyhood is EXHAUSTING but DF and I are trooping through!


----------



## brunettetiger

A couple more at different angles:


----------



## brunettetiger

She has her own room:


----------



## immashoesaddict

Lol lol shes sooooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## susieserb

brunettetiger said:


> A couple more at different angles:



What's in that other room?  Let me go see!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ Princess bella's kingdom LOL LOL


----------



## susieserb

brunettetiger said:


> She has her own room:



Let me outta here I say!! LET ME OUT!!


----------



## bagaholic85

she is just so precious!


----------



## noelsbells

I love all these Poms! So I thought I would share mine!!

This my Noel...she is almost 7 now, I can't believe it...she rules the house and bosses everyone around.  Here is she is sitting on our desk while her daddy is working



This is Sophie..she is 6 1/2 now and this dog loves nothing better than sitting on your lap, while you are eating a slice of pizza, and at the same time trying to lick you to death




I love these little dogs - they have the best personalties and I love seeing everyone elses posts too!! These dogs are just too cute.


----------



## brunettetiger

Yay more TPF Poms!  I love seeing all their wonderful colors!   Keep pics coming!!!


----------



## afsweet

reggie and his halloween pumpkin


----------



## brunettetiger

Bella is growing up so fast!!!  She just had a haircut


----------



## susieserb

brunettetiger said:


> Bella is growing up so fast!!!  She just had a haircut



I can't say it enough! Bellz is Bella!!!!


----------



## susieserb

Here's Rufus AKA Ruuuufus, Ruuuufy, Poooofy, Pooof at _almost_ two years of age!  Last pic is of Ruby at 10!! I love my fur babies!


----------



## brunettetiger

Pooooof & Rubz!!!!  Here are a few more of Bella - fetch is no fun for her unless it is with two balls, lol!


----------



## susieserb

Now that dog has some balls!!! :coolpics:  Psssst, she looks so regal in the second pic!


----------



## missgiannina

"puka" she just turned 1 on 11/11


----------



## ShkBass

I haven't posted in this thread for so long.

Oscar is now 2 years old. He's doing very well. He's a bit upset with me since we moved from Miami and have been on the road for the last month. We travelled all the way up the east coast to VA & NY, so I think he misses his miami home.  Next stop for us England!!
I'll post up pics of Oscar soon


----------



## ShkBass

missgiannina said:


> "puka" she just turned 1 on 11/11



Happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## missgiannina

ShkBass said:


> Happy belated birthday!!!



thanks!


----------



## ShkBass

^I noticed we are in the same area. I'll be here for 2 months, do you have any groomers you could recommend to me? I took him to troy's trims & treats and they did a good job.


----------



## russianchanel

does anyone else have a pom that smells really good? my dog has this natural baby smell and i love it


----------



## missgiannina

russianchanel said:


> does anyone else have a pom that smells really good? my dog has this natural baby smell and i love it



yea my pom does too especially around her neck lol....my rabbit also


----------



## HandbagLuvr

russianchanel said:


> does anyone else have a pom that smells really good? my dog has this natural baby smell and i love it



Mine does too, how strange.


----------



## brunettetiger

Bella at 6-1/2 months snoozing and modeling my new Chanel wallet!


----------



## russianchanel

Brunettetiger- She is so beautiful! my dog also likes to sleep on my cream rug and the fur blends in.


----------



## ipudgybear

missgiannina said:


> "puka" she just turned 1 on 11/11



Aw, she looks like my dog's little sister  She's adorable


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

all fot hem are adorable


----------



## ImCindy

So many cute poms!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

here is my chocolate pom Dexter. he is now 6 months old


----------



## autumn.lily

My Pomeranian Kory with his favorite toy. He'll be 6 in a few weeks. I LOVE him


----------



## Fantashley

Ooh i love poms! I hope to get one soon, looking at to breeders now... Q: boy or girl??


----------



## autumn.lily

Fantashley said:


> Ooh i love poms! I hope to get one soon, looking at to breeders now... Q: boy or girl??



I love my little boy! In fact all of my dogs have been boys by pure coincidence... but I've enjoyed them all so I'll probably stick with boys


----------



## Fantashley

autumn.lily said:


> I love my little boy! In fact all of my dogs have been boys by pure coincidence... but I've enjoyed them all so I'll probably stick with boys


And i would not like the pamper stage with girls lol


----------



## Conni618

_*Posting here, because this little girl is definitely a Pom mix.  Hoping someone might be able to consider adopting her or even helping to find her a good home.*_

Found this little pup in the park yesterday. Bruce walked her all around the park and she was anxious to play with every kid she saw, but no one claimed her. Several of the children said she'd been at the park by herself with no owner around. Checking her teeth, I'm guessing her to be about a year old (they are white, but not puppy teeth). She's about five pounds. So far she's ignoring the cats and getting along okay with the other dogs. Very sweet, lots of kisses and obviously knows humans are the source of comfort and safety. We'll post found flyers and maybe someone will call. It has, unfortunately, not been my experience to find lost owners in this neighborhood. We are so hoping to find a loving home for her, she is sweet, smart and anxious to please. Thank you so much for anything you can do to help find her a safe place to land.

Please ask questions on the thread that I've linked at the bottom of this post, or PM me if you have an inclination to take her into your life. She is small enough that she'd transport easily. Thank you!


----------



## afsweet

ladies, if anyone has friends/family in the mid-atlantic region who is interested in adopting or fostering a pom, please redirect them to the Baltimore County Animal Control. There is a precious 6 yr old, male Pom in need of a home. More info can be found here http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...238.1073741829.176023979087972&type=3&theater

Animal control does euthanize healthy animals that are not adopted quickly enough, so please help if you can. I've searched for a Pom rescue in MD with no luck. If anyone has suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## jenny_tp86

My name is Chewy &#128515;


----------



## Dark Ennui

My pom died a few years ago and I was not ready for another dog until now.  I've contacted a few breeders but of maybe 10 I wrote to, 3 responded.  Anyone know of a good show breeder that might have litters coming up?  I'm looking for an orange sable or cream female.


----------



## Fantashley

Chewy! As cute as your name!!


----------



## jenny_tp86

Fantashley said:


> Chewy! As cute as your name!!



Thank you . He is my baby &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## orinoco

HandbagLuvr said:


> Mine does too, how strange.





missgiannina said:


> yea my pom does too especially around her neck lol....my rabbit also





russianchanel said:


> does anyone else have a pom that smells really good? my dog has this natural baby smell and i love it



This IS strange. I'm totally obsessed with my Pom's baby smell! he has his around his cheeks and ear area... and all this while i thought its just me being the crazy mommy  

I tried googling to see if there was some scientific explanation, but nothing?  i'm really intrigued by this actually.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Soon as I get home I'm sniffing my dog


----------



## .pursefiend.

Conni618 said:


> _*Posting here, because this little girl is definitely a Pom mix.  Hoping someone might be able to consider adopting her or even helping to find her a good home.*_
> 
> Found this little pup in the park yesterday. Bruce walked her all around the park and she was anxious to play with every kid she saw, but no one claimed her. Several of the children said she'd been at the park by herself with no owner around. Checking her teeth, I'm guessing her to be about a year old (they are white, but not puppy teeth). She's about five pounds. So far she's ignoring the cats and getting along okay with the other dogs. Very sweet, lots of kisses and obviously knows humans are the source of comfort and safety. We'll post found flyers and maybe someone will call. It has, unfortunately, not been my experience to find lost owners in this neighborhood. We are so hoping to find a loving home for her, she is sweet, smart and anxious to please. Thank you so much for anything you can do to help find her a safe place to land.
> 
> Please ask questions on the thread that I've linked at the bottom of this post, or PM me if you have an inclination to take her into your life. She is small enough that she'd transport easily. Thank you!




what ever happened to this dog? She is adorable


----------



## orinoco

.pursefiend. said:


> Soon as I get home I'm sniffing my dog



LOL  how did that pan out?


----------



## .pursefiend.

orinoco said:


> LOL  how did that pan out?



she smelled like shampoo  i had given her a bath a few days before


----------



## orinoco

.pursefiend. said:


> she smelled like shampoo  i had given her a bath a few days before



Ha! u'll have to wait for her to 'ripen' lol


----------



## Yorelica

Our precious princess MeiMei


----------



## Fantashley

Omg meimei!! Cute!!!


----------



## kimberlywy

My pom doesn't necessarily smell like a baby, but he just smells really good for some reason. I've had other breeds before but I especially love sniffing his cheeks lol


----------



## bmmartim

Bumping this topic..

any updates?

Just got a new pom puppy and she's keeping me busy!I'd love to see how all the puppies are growing, and also about housebreaking tips!


----------



## liljake

Dolce: 

















(With her Frenchie brother, Blanka)


----------



## .pursefiend.

omg! she is so cute!


----------



## liljake

.pursefiend. said:


> omg! she is so cute!



Thanks  She is the sweetest girl!


----------



## susieserb

Pictorial of my Pommies.  I've shown Rufus, my big orange, male pom way back when but my little girl Ruby Pom has died of old age. I now have a new pom a party and her name is Roxy~


----------



## Andy_Sach

Been on tPF for a long time and I just saw animal thread today. Lol
Here is my Princess Meiji


----------



## .pursefiend.

susieserb said:


> Pictorial of my Pommies.  I've shown Rufus, my big orange, male pom way back when but my little girl Ruby Pom has died of old age. I now have a new pom a party and her name is Roxy~



your poms just made me smile 



Andy_Sach said:


> Been on tPF for a long time and I just saw animal thread today. Lol
> Here is my Princess Meiji
> 
> View attachment 2830213
> View attachment 2830214



aww my pom use to look like yours but mine has greyed alot


----------



## susieserb

Andy_Sach said:


> Been on tPF for a long time and I just saw animal thread today. Lol
> Here is my Princess Meiji
> 
> View attachment 2830213
> View attachment 2830214


He's so stinking cute.  All this fluff and attitude then you have these tinny tiny paws.  I love him!!


----------



## susieserb

Yorelica said:


> View attachment 2169622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our precious princess MeiMei


Mei mei's cut is TDF.  Hum perhaps in the Summer for my little guy?


----------



## Dark Ennui

I thought I'd post my latest family photo of us "sisters" hahaha. I took this at the barn last week. My mother hates being called "our" mom but I insist on it. My arabian is Jewel and our little pom sister is Amina.


----------



## luvprada

My avatar is almost 3 so not quite a pup.
Praise when the pup goes in the right place.
Wrong place ignore if you didn't see it happen. Dogs live in the moment and won't relate after the fact scolding to a mistake. If you catch her in the act of going in the wrong place, tell her loudly no or no go or whatever you want to say. Don't stick her nose in it that doesn't mean anything to a dog. Keep us posted on how she is doing she is a cutey
Sorry if out of order answering Dolce's mom's post


----------



## susieserb

Dark Ennui said:


> I thought I'd post my latest family photo of us "sisters" hahaha. I took this at the barn last week. My mother hates being called "our" mom but I insist on it. My arabian is Jewel and our little pom sister is Amina.
> 
> View attachment 2838889


Stunning picture; frameable for sure!!!


----------



## luvprada

Chewing up his reindeer


----------



## luvprada

Any holiday photos to share?


----------



## luvprada

I gave my pomeranians a stuffed squeaky pomeranian toy for the holidays. Here it is


----------



## ronnyd

as you wish


----------



## sparkerly

Hi


----------



## luvprada

sparkerly said:


> Hi



What is your pups name. Looks so happy!


----------

